# Firearms of TLF



## dfw_pilot

Please note this is an _Outdoor Living & Other Hobbies_ topic - a place to discuss our common interest in firearms and the shooting sports.

Due to the sensitive nature of certain topics, please refrain from discussing laws, enforcement of laws, proposed laws/rulemakings, interpretation of the U.S. Constitution/Bill of Rights, politics, or other subjects that could derail this thread. There are plenty of other places (outside of TLF) to engage in that type of content/discussion.

Off topic posts will be removed. -Ware

*TLF Firearms*​
I'm a newbie to the shooting sports. I've got some friends who have some pretty amazing firearms that piqued my interest. I started watching Hickok45, and am now about 3/4ths of the way through his 1,500 or so videos.

Last year, I joined a range, the SAF, the NRA, and got my concealed carry license (called an LTC here in Texas). It's become a really fun - and pricey - hobby. However, I've had a literal blast going to the range, trying and buying new firearms, and seeking the best deals on Federal ammo.

Below is my EDC, an M&P Shield9 I carry in a White Hat kydex IWB holster. I truly love that firearm. The list of guns that I own is shorter than the list of guns that I want. I hope to rectify that as soon as possible.

_Anyone else enjoy polymer and steel? _


----------



## Ware

Excellent topic. I may have some contributions to this. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

This is something I've always had interest in but it's an expensive hobby not unlike lawn care! I always thought this was pretty sweet.










Right next to the bed!


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> ...I always thought this was pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right next to the bed!


I use a FAS1 Safe for bedside. They are made in Texas and the construction is borderline overkill (3/16 steel)  . I _really_ like that it uses a mechanical simplex-style lock, so there are no batteries, electronics or biometrics to fail. If there was a Ware's Favorite Things list, the FAS1 would be on it. :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/CcJUGuB35y8​


----------



## pennstater2005

^ 
That is pretty slick and I agree on the simplicity factor. Don't want that failing when you might need it most!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Agree about Fas1. Ware got me on them and I like supporting quality, small, Texas companies. Built like a tank, and mechanical numbers that won't fail under stress, we have one on each side of the bed, and an undisclosed number in the house.


----------



## gatormac2112

This thread has triggered me. Finding my safe space!

Just kidding, great thread, that's Fas1 looks awesome, gonna get a few myself


----------



## chrisben

The logical progression of this thread is a photo of a Rifle range covered in Turf! Just want to point out that the largest rifle range in the world grows cool-season turf.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice! And got the Dewey rod right there helping you spot!


----------



## chrisben

It's a nice place to store a full-length rod while traveling so that the rod doesn't get bent, damaged, or gunked up.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I was in MN visiting my buddy who purchased the same Shield that you have. I got to shoot it, and it was nice! He is an avid collector of firearms ranging from WW1 & WW2 to modern AR platforms. He had several pistols and rifles that I hadn't heard of before, and they were all in great shape.

Currently my EDC is a Sig Sauer P226 9mm, since I'm a big man, I can carry a decent size pistol. I don't have to carry every day, but when I do, I keep that one with me. I had an XDS .45 ACP that I carried for a while, but after shooting at the range for 100 rds, I dubbed it my "hand cannon", and it really started to put a hurt on my wrist. I wound up selling it, and I think I paid some bills with the money, but haven't gotten another compact carry. I might wind up getting the Shield.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I think the DA/SA of the Sig might be too much for me for carry. The striker Shield is a fabulous handgun: single stacked to be slim, small, but not too snappy. I don't even mind the stock trigger, but the Apex I put in is much smoother, for sure. I can shoot several hundred rounds in a day with it without any pain.

I used to own the Shield45. It was a nice gun, but I couldn't get it to stop dropping magazines. I disclosed the flaw and sold it. Turns out, I think the new followers fixed the problem. Being light, it was a massive blast/snap that made shooting the Shield9 feel much more comfortable. If you can find a range that will affordably rent you the Shield9 to shoot again, don't do so unless you are ready to buy it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

dfw_pilot said:


> *I used to own the Shield45. *It was a nice gun, but I couldn't get it to stop dropping magazines. I disclosed the flaw and sold it. Turns out, I think the new followers fixed the problem. Being light, it was a massive blast/snap that made shooting the Shield9 feel much more comfortable. If you can find a range that will affordably rent you the *Shield9* to shoot again, don't do so unless you are ready to buy it.


Do you mean the Shield45 to rent? Highlighted what I'm referencing.


----------



## dfw_pilot

No, I think Shield45 has too much blast, snap, and produces too few foot-lbs for being a good EDC. That's just my opinion though. Since you liked shooting the Shield9, I'd recommend it. However, if you've forgotten how it feels, renting it to shoot it again is a smart move. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Here is an 18" 6.5 Grendel build I have been working on. Grendel is a pretty cool chambering - close to .308 performance inside 800 yards, and fits in the smaller AR-15 chassis. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

And now the thread heats up.


----------



## chrisben

Nice Glass!


----------



## gregonfire

Ware said:


> Here is an 18" 6.5 Grendel build I have been working on. Grendel is a pretty cool chambering - close to .308 performance inside 800 yards, and fits in the smaller AR-15 chassis. :thumbup:


That thing is sexy!


----------



## gregonfire

Great thread!

Here's my small, NJ compliant collection..

A sig P226:









And an AR15 that I built. 16" PSA upper and an Aero lower:


----------



## monty

So I bow hunt, but I've never owned a firearm. Archery is a gateway hobby, and at some point I'd like to purchase my first gun. I was thinking a .22 rifle would be a good place to start. Cheap ammo, and I've heard good to learn with.

What do you think? Any recommendations on reliable rifles?


----------



## dfw_pilot

monty said:


> Any recommendations on reliable rifles?


I own a Henry Golden Boy Silver and love it. I plan on ordering three more so that each of my kids will own one. It's quality enough they can keep it forever. The action is smooth, it's easy to load, has an octagonal barrel, and looks timeless.










If you want more of the black rifle look, I also have an M&P15-22, and it's a lot of fun too.










Stick with quality ammo like CCI and you'll have a lot of fun.

When the budget allows, you'll want one of these, too.


----------



## Ware

monty said:


> ...What do you think? Any recommendations on reliable rifles?


For semi-auto, it would be hard to go wrong with any of the Ruger 10/22 options.

For a bolt action, I like the CZ 455's.

One of my favorite .22LR's to shoot is the M&P 15-22.


----------



## pennstater2005

I have one firearm. A 1943 Karabiner Model 1931 - also known as a Schmidt Rubin K31. Standard issued Swiss armed forces rifle. I'll load a pic of mine later if I remember.


----------



## dfw_pilot

FYI, Fas1Safe is having a 20% off sale this weekend. If you are looking for a bedside handgun safe, this is _the_ one to get.


----------



## kds

Ware! I think I'm going to buy a M&P Shield 9mm. My CCW permit is pending. I haven't shot for a long time but my new girlfriend is into shooting so I'm going to get back into. it.


----------



## kds

I did it. My girlfriend took me shooting last night for a date night so I got to play with lots of guns. I liked the Shield the best, and the range actually had it on their early Black Friday sale. My CCW is still being processed, so they put it on layaway for me until I get my permit. Gotta pay "one more penny" and then she is coming home with me!


----------



## dfw_pilot

:thumbup:


----------



## Ware

kds said:


> I did it. My girlfriend took me shooting last night for a date night...


Lucky, lucky man. :thumbup:

Congrats on the Shield - I love mine.


----------



## TulsaFan

I have been living under a rock and somehow missed the introduction of this shotgun. 

Have any of you played with the Mossberg 590 Shockwave? I have not. However, I want one so badly. Galleryofguns.com has a local dealer who will sell it for $380 with all fees and taxes included. Come on Santa!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

This is me shooting mine. I _love_ it. With 1 oz slugs, she kicks like a MULE. I got mine for $330 on sale at Brownells. Check gun.deals for the best prices.

dfw


----------



## TulsaFan

I bet that could solve anyones moles/gopher issues. You could just mount it to the Toro.


----------



## Ware

Here's a 22" 6.5 Creedmoor...


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOVE it!


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware...Beautiful gun!!! Is it for competition shooting? I believe the 6.5 round has a pretty flat projectory like a 270 without the kick.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

That is sweet Ware! Do you hunt anything with it?


----------



## Ware

OutdoorEnvy said:


> That is sweet Ware! Do you hunt anything with it?


I just got it put together, but will mostly hunt small groups on paper with it. 

It's pretty long/heavy to carry through the woods.


----------



## Ware

70°F today, so I took the 12" 5.56 SBR out...


----------



## llO0DQLE

Norinco CQA 5.56.


----------



## J_nick

llO0DQLE said:


> Norinco CQA 5.56.


They may not let you guys get the good lawn chemicals up north but at least you can have [email protected]$$ guns


----------



## kds

I got some work to do...



















Gives me something to do in the winter!


----------



## dfw_pilot

We've all been there! I've had to chant: _front sight, front sight, front sight_ many times. You'll get better and that's most of the fun - seeing the improvement.


----------



## llO0DQLE

Look up Robert Leatham's video on Youtube entitled "Aiming is useless". A smooth trigger pull is more important than sight alignment. Start at 5 yards and get your shots within a 4 inch group. Tighter if you're taking your time but depends on what your working on..


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/li0rGtXh23I


----------



## llO0DQLE

Lol thanks Ware. I was too lazy to link it.


----------



## cclaeys

kds said:


> I got some work to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives me something to do in the winter!


Any of those holes would prolong your life, you wouldn't have to ask the perp any questions. Double tap type accuracy comes from lots of practice and training and also it helps when it is free.

If you were so accurate you could shoot the same spot every time, you would think you only hit the target once, so there is an upside.


----------



## dfw_pilot

That's some good advice. Ware got me onto dry firing, which helped me focus on control of both the gun and the trigger.

I saw marked improvement after: a lot of dry-firing, adding dummy rounds to magazines, and focusing on the front sight and not the target.

You'll have fun this winter no matter what.


----------



## cclaeys

You could always get a 22 in a larger caliber frame - convertible too, weight and feel are similar and the ammo costs less, big round = flinch without practice; at least that is my experience, I had a 308 PSS winchester that I sold after about 15 down range, wasn't my deal. Stack a 12 ga pump (like a mossberg defender) with a big tube with progressive shot size, if the rack and the first few dont stop them the 00 will.

I have dogs for a reason - less likely to get sued when they chomp on an intruder, miltiple levels of defense help because the predators attack the perceived weak ones, they don't like dogs.


----------



## kds

dfw_pilot said:


> That's some good advice. Ware got me onto dry firing, which helped me focus on control of both the gun and the trigger.
> 
> I saw marked improvement after: a lot of dry-firing, adding dummy rounds to magazines, and focusing on the front sight and not the target.
> 
> You'll have fun this winter no matter what.


I looked at dummy rounds for dry-firing, but how does that help when you can't see where your bullet (would have) hit?


----------



## dfw_pilot

The dry firing helps you hold the gun still and practice trigger control like the video above talks about. The dummy rounds are for when you are at the range. They will show you when you are flinching and/or pulling the gun in recoil anticipation. Have a friend load up one or two dummies into your mag of live ammo so you don't know when they are coming and focus on holding the gun still even if it only goes click, not bang.


----------



## FRD135i

https://youtu.be/f782hMNuob4

Some holiday cheer


----------



## Ware

I installed the Apex Tactical Duty/Carry Action Enhancement Kit with the aluminum trigger in my Shield today. I also picked up a Streamlight TLR-6. It's a pretty cool tac light solution for the Shield, which doesn't have a rail.


----------



## Llano Estacado

My EDC. A few small mods that have helped with my grip.


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> My EDC. A few small mods that have helped with my grip.


Nice! Hard to go wrong with a G19.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Ware said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> My EDC. A few small mods that have helped with my grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Hard to go wrong with a G19.
Click to expand...

Carry this in a Clinger no print wonder IWB holster. They're in your neck of the woods in Van Buren. I've been really happy with their products, have three of their holsters. The other two are for a M&P9c and a M&P9 2.0 Compact.


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> Carry this in a Clinger no print wonder IWB holster. They're in your neck of the woods in Van Buren. I've been really happy with their products, have three of their holsters. The other two are for a M&P9c and a M&P9 2.0 Compact.


No joke - Clinger is about 9 miles from my house. I stopped in there once to pick up a Stingray for my Shield. I have often wondered how large a footprint they serve - there are just so many holster makers out there. I ended up putting a Streamlight TLR-6 on my Shield though, so I had to find something different - I went with a Tulster, which is made over in Tulsa, OK.

How do you like the M&P9 2.0 Compact? I'm actually headed to my FFL in a few minutes to pick one up. I've been in a holding pattern to see if there were going to be any early production issues with them, but I finally broke down to the grabagun $399 price tag. I'm anxious to try it out.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Ware said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carry this in a Clinger no print wonder IWB holster. They're in your neck of the woods in Van Buren. I've been really happy with their products, have three of their holsters. The other two are for a M&P9c and a M&P9 2.0 Compact.
> 
> 
> 
> No joke - Clinger is about 9 miles from my house. I stopped in there once to pick up a Stingray for my Shield. I have often wondered how large a footprint they serve - there are just so many holster makers out there. I ended up putting a Streamlight TLR-6 on my Shield though, so I had to find something different - I went with a Tulster, which is made over in Tulsa, OK.
> 
> How do you like the M&P9 2.0 Compact? I'm actually headed to my FFL in a few minutes to pick one up. I've been in a holding pattern to see if there were going to be any early production issues with them, but I finally broke down to the grabagun.com $399 price tag. I'm anxious to try it out.
Click to expand...

I really like it. Almost identical dimensions to the G19. Has great feel and shoots well, does everything a good pistol needs too. The only thing that prevents me from carrying it is the grip texture is too aggressive. I carry behind my strongside hip and it catches too much on my covering shirt when I have to bend over and pick things up. If I carried appendix it probably wouldn't be an issue, but I've never been comfortable(physically or mentally) carrying appendix.


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> ...The only thing that prevents me from carrying it is the grip texture is too aggressive. I carry behind my strongside hip and it catches too much on my covering shirt when I have to bend over and pick things up. If I carried appendix it probably wouldn't be an issue, but I've never been comfortable(physically or mentally) carrying appendix.


The grip texture is _super_ rough on the 2.0 Compact. I recently added some Talon rubberized grips to my Shield, and if they continue to hold up well I will probably add them to the 2.0 Compact.

I'm thrilled to see they dropped the CAUTION - CAPABLE OF FIRING WITH MAGAZINE REMOVED language under the ejection port on the 2.0. That made my day. I also have a couple full size M&P9's with a number of spare mags, so the 2 sleeves they provide for those are a nice touch.

Here is my Shield with the TLR-6 and Talon grips installed. I run Dawson Precision black rear/fiber front sights and an Apex DCAEK. The pinky extension is a Pearce. The HYVE extension is a +2 for the factory 8rd mags. It adds some length, but great for carrying as a spare mag.

  ​


----------



## Llano Estacado

Nice. I have the Apex DCAEK on my 9C1.0. The trigger on the 9C2.0 is improved. The hinged design has never bothered me. The reset is what I think has been improved so I'm not looking to apex it at the moment.

I tried a Shield but I suffer from COCD as described below.

https://youtu.be/zHkqOWzDAZI


----------



## dfw_pilot

LOL


----------



## Ware




----------



## dfw_pilot

Love the Apex.


----------



## kds

How do you like the 9C, @Ware? It was between that and the Shield for my carry.

I had a panic buy and went out and bought an M&P15. It arrive Tuesday. It is fun and worked pretty well right out of the box! Although my grandpa and I never shot with AR-15s, it still took me back to the days of shooting rifles with him. I got a Pelican case that should be here Monday so once I get that all set up I can go back to the range with it.

Amazingly, I still don't have a full-size pistol, but that will probably be my next purchase. I think at this point I might as well go with the M&P 9 since the rest of my stuff is M&P. I love it.


----------



## Ware

kds said:


> How do you like the 9C, Ware? It was between that and the Shield for my carry.
> 
> I had a panic buy and went out and bought an M&P15. It arrive Tuesday. It is fun and worked pretty well right out of the box! Although my grandpa and I never shot with AR-15s, it still took me back to the days of shooting rifles with him. I got a Pelican case that should be here Monday so once I get that all set up I can go back to the range with it.
> 
> Amazingly, I still don't have a full-size pistol, but that will probably be my next purchase. I think at this point I might as well go with the M&P 9 since the rest of my stuff is M&P. I love it.


I have both. The Shield is hard to beat - it's just a really nice size package for carry. The new 9c (2.0) is basically GLOCK 19 sized - which I see as a huge improvement over the original 9c.

I have a couple full size M&P9's. I don't carry them, but I can't think of a handgun with 17+1 capacity that fits better in my hand - and the brand familiarity is nice.


----------



## kds

I have a problem. :shout:

I bought an M&P15. And then I bought an M&P9 2.0. And I liked my Shield so much I thought I might as well upgrade to the 2.0 Shield.

This week has really hit me in the wallet, but it seemed like everyone was having good sales on Smith & Wesson. I got the M&P9 and the Shield for just over $700 shipped to the FFL dealer, so not bad at all.

I took my girlfriend out shooting yesterday. She didn't agree with my ownership of an AR-15 and couldn't understand why anyone would need or want one. Well, I let her shoot it. We used it to play Battleships at the range at 10 yds out.

And guess what? Later that day she bought an M&P15 just like mine... the range was asking for $1100 for one :shock: but she found one for just under $600 which is still pretty high but to be expected with all of the panic buying going on right now.


----------



## dfw_pilot

kds said:


> Later that day she bought an M&P15 just like mine...


Awesome! She's a keeper.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

gregonfire said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Here's my small, NJ compliant collection..
> 
> A sig P226:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an AR15 that I built. 16" PSA upper and an Aero lower:


Nice AR, and I *LOVE* my P226. It's a bit large for my EDC, so I'll be looking for a smaller version. I was looking at the M&P Shield, but haven't purchased any firearms for quite a while. Other things have taken precedence, aka projects around the house.


----------



## Movingshrub

dfw_pilot said:


> Last year, I joined a range, the SAF, the NRA, and got my concealed carry license (called an LTC here in Texas).


Excellent choices - kudos to getting your CCL/CCP.

I hope everyone else on the board with similar interests re-ups or signs up for an NRA membership, and then 2nd Amendment Foundation, if they feel so inclined. NRA first - Safety in numbers and all that.

There is also http://www.defensivecarry.com/forum/forum.php if you really want to go down the rabbit hole.

I've got a S&W M&P Pro Series 9mm which I love. Ergonomically, it fits very well. The trigger is great. I got it in 2010 post sandbox. It came out well before the M&P 2.0 series. I'd be interested to compare the trigger for anyone who has experience with both.

I also have an M&P Shield 9mm 1.0 series. For those who have shot both, any major differences between the two shield versions?

I need to find a good ITW holster for the shield. I've been carrying a Ruger LCP .380 auto for a while. It works cause it's small and easy to carry but the trigger is horrible.

Also, this reminds me that a little bit of dry fire practice never hurt anyone.


----------



## Ware

Endowment Life Member here. :wave:

I had an M&P45 Shield for a bit, and I think I prefer the smoother texture of the older 1.0 grips. The M&P triggers have continued to improve over the years, but I have Apex kits in most of mine.

For IWB all day comfort, I keep going back to the to the Crossbreed Supertuck (or equivalent), but I also have some single clip kydex (e.g. Tulster) stuff that is nice for easy on and off.


----------



## Movingshrub

I tried carrying IWB with a galco single clip for a glock 23 for a while. It might have been due to the gun and/or the holster, but it was not enjoyable at all.

I keep eyeing an IWB holster with TT Gun leather but just can't make myself, ahem, pull the trigger on the purchase.


----------



## kds

I carry my Shield 1.0 in a DeSantis Tuck-This II. It's the most comfortable IWB holster I use and I can appendix carry no problem with it. The nylon material is a little bulky, imho, so I'll be interested to see if it looks like I have a very unnatural bulge in the summer.


----------



## gijoe4500

I picked up a Taurus Millennium G2 for concealed carry recently. Still need to put some rounds through it, and find a holster I like, but the size is great and it fits awesome in my hand. Always been a fan of Taurus for the price. Especially at $200!

g2 vs shield


----------



## Rockinar

My Texas concealed carry piece.....


----------



## Ware

Rockinar said:


> My Texas concealed carry piece.....


I like it. I don't have any AOW's - yet.


----------



## kds

What the heck is that thing?


----------



## gijoe4500

kds said:


> What the heck is that thing?


Looks like a Serbu Super Shorty. A modified Remington 870 pump shotgun.


----------



## kds

gijoe4500 said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is that thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Serbu Super Shorty. A modified Remington 870 pump shotgun.
Click to expand...

That's interesting. I don't see things like that around here.


----------



## gijoe4500

kds said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is that thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Serbu Super Shorty. A modified Remington 870 pump shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting. I don't see things like that around here.
Click to expand...

Come to a gun show in texas. :bandit: You'll find all kinds of stuff. I've been eyeing a little cannon that will fire a golf ball 1200+ yards. lol

http://www.americancannons.com


----------



## 440mag

Also by way of Texas (purchased through CDNN Investments but, home in The Great Smokies, now!): IMI (Israeli Military Industries) Galil ACE pistol w folding stabilizing brace, in 5.56 ...



Purchased to go with one we purchased in '15, in 7.62x39 flavor ...



MUST ... wear ... ear ... pro !!!! :lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I love AK's, but insane government regulations make getting the highest quality AK very difficult. US manufacturers are unable to duplicate what the communists could. Because of the regulations, they cannot be brought into the country without being totally bastardized with US made, mismatched pieces that totally throw the gun off. Here's my DDI on a Hungarian kit.


----------



## Alan

Picked this up on sale at Buds. $219-$100MIR=$119 shipped and my neighbor is a FFL, so no transfer fee. 

I know a lot of people poo-poo the .380 caliber, at least from a self defense standpoint, but for that price I couldn't pass it up.



















ETA: Took it to my neighbors ranch for a range session, no FTF, FTE, so I'm happy. The trigger pull is loooong as expected with DAO, no safety gun(think revolver in DA mode).


----------



## dfw_pilot

Alan said:


> my neighbor is a FFL, so no transfer fee.


Nice!


----------



## Alan

dfw_pilot said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbor is a FFL, so no transfer fee.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
Click to expand...

Yeah, very handy for sure. And since I'm a LTC(formerly CHL) holder, no phone call to NICS needed. Fill out 4473 and done.


----------



## fp_911

Here's mine, a Glock 17 Gen 5.

Nothing too exciting but it does the job!


----------



## Ware

fp_911 said:


> Here's mine, a Glock 17 Gen 5.
> 
> Nothing too exciting but it does the job!


Hard to beat simplicity. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

gijoe4500 said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Serbu Super Shorty. A modified Remington 870 pump shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. I don't see things like that around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to a gun show in texas. :bandit: You'll find all kinds of stuff. I've been eyeing a little cannon that will fire a golf ball 1200+ yards. lol
> 
> http://www.americancannons.com
Click to expand...

With a discount golf ball outlet just across the river from me supplying lots of ammo, I'd have a blast with one of those cannons.
_*rimshot*_


----------



## Colonel K0rn

When I was taking my wife to her Mother's house on Monday, I was driving up I-16 on a route I don't normally take. I noticed a large yellow flag waving off of the side of the road just behind the treeline. Keep in mind, I was doing 75 MPH, but I immediately recognized the Gadsden flag, and then I saw a huge facility behind the flag, with signage facing the Interstate. I've got a Daniel Defense facility that is 20 miles from my house. Should the Zombie Apocalypse happen, that's where I'm going to see if I can help out, or hole up.


----------



## PHXCobra

HERe are a couple of mine with the lawn porn. I gave young kids so when my concealed carry isn't on me it lives here along side my wife's Ruger SR22 (she doesn't like big boy rounds). EDC is an SR9c that I absolutely love. Been wanting a Glock 43 and H&K VP9 for some time but I think I might get an M&P full size before either.

With the lawn porn is a 22" AR-10 308 built by me with all sorts of different parts. It's a tack driver and I dig it. 




There are a few more here and there but not that I have pictures of on my phone.


----------



## kds

So I took a class yesterday called Handguns 102. Outside of the required course to get my CCW (that does not include any range time) this was my first time with formal instruction. And oh boy, it opened up my eyes.

I found a lot of things, pretty elementary, that I need to work on:


 Getting a high enough grip and stacking the thumbs properly. I was always a little afraid of getting too close to the slide. I should rest my right thumb on the thumb safety.

 Keeping the finger up on the slide on or near the ejection port. I had a habit of only resting my finger on the outside of the trigger guard.

 Working with the thumb safety. The M&P9 2.0 is the first pistol I've used with a manual thumb safety. I need to focus on working with the safety when drawing or delete the safety.

 Dry firing. When someone told me to try it before I didn't see the benefit but after the class I do now, to improve my draw and reduce flinching. The exercise early on in the range portion really opened my eyes on the benefits.

The couple that taught the course was awesome. This gave me something tangible to work on over the next few weeks before I take my next group class. I would love to have one of the instructors give me some private instruction to get me to the next level after I've worked on my technical elements.


----------



## Rockinar

kds said:


> So I took a class yesterday called Handguns 102. Outside of the required course to get my CCW (that does not include any range time) this was my first time with formal instruction. And oh boy, it opened up my eyes.
> 
> [*] Working with the thumb safety. The M&P9 2.0 is the first pistol I've used with a manual thumb safety. I need to focus on working with the safety when drawing or delete the safety.


I would get rid of the gun with the thumb safety. When under stress and adrenaline dumps in your bloodstream, the first thing you are going to do it forget about that safety.


----------



## Gibby

I have my resident CCW for SC and non-resident for UT, so I can carry in 38 states.

If you have an Android phone, get the CCW app. Great for when traveling and need to know the different laws.

Depending on what I am wearing, I will carry the LC9s or the XDM45:


Got the wife this for her birthday for home defense:


My old house, we lived a mile from the PSA warehouse and I built my AR for under $500 waiting for each piece to go on sale.


----------



## Rockinar

The PVC pipe and end caps are no concern to you....


----------



## Ware

Tax Stamp Tuesday - 14" Remington 870 SBS with Magpul furniture and Vang Comp System (lengthened forcing cone, back bored and ported barrel). :bandit:


----------



## kds

Dang man, you gotta put an NSFW warning on that post cuz it is too sexy for TLF!


----------



## gijoe4500




----------



## Gibby

gijoe4500 said:


>


You can't show sexy pictures without details.


----------



## gijoe4500

Gibby said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't show sexy pictures without details.
Click to expand...

Nothing too sexy about it, yet. Savage model 11 in .308 with a McRee Precision chassis that takes Accuracy International mags. Still needs a scope and i would like a heavy barrel. But, as it sits, it's a 500+ yard gun. Also trying to figure out how I want to paint/coat it.


----------



## Ware

How about another tax stamp Tuesday - it's a B&T APC9 (purchased as a pistol) that I converted to an SBR (short barreled rifle). It only took ATF 178 days to approve the Form 1. :lol:


----------



## JohnP

Just picked up a Sig Sauer P320 Carry the other day.


----------



## kds

@JohnP have you shot it yet?


----------



## Ware

JohnP said:


> Just picked up a Sig Sauer P320 Carry the other day.


Nice!


----------



## JohnP

@kds No, need to schedule some range time. Work life is a little crazy right now but hoping in the next week to get over there. Here in Cedar Rapids we have an indoor range I'm planning to get a membership at.


----------



## kds

@JohnP let us know how you like it. It sounds like an interesting little pistol.


----------



## Ryan

For the long range work


----------



## FRD135i

Built this for the wife's birthday


----------



## Ware

FRD135i said:


> Built this for the wife's birthday


That's wild! :thumbup:


----------



## PNW_George

Seems many on this forum have similar additional obsessions as mine.
Lawns or course, photography, cigars, grilling, home theater and firearms.

All that seems to be missing is wine.

My Sig Sauer collection. I have some other brands as well.


----------



## Ware

PNW_George said:


> Seems many on this forum have similar additional obsessions as mine.
> Lawns or course, photography, cigars, grilling, home theater and firearms.
> 
> All that seems to be missing is wine.
> 
> My Sig Sauer collection. I have some other brands as well.


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I've had to talk myself out of one of those Sig Legions a few times.


----------



## TigerinFL

that 220 is sweet!


----------



## Ware

Aforementioned B&T APC9 with a Dead Air Wolf-9SD in the short configuration...



Aforementioned B&T APC9 with a Dead Air Wolf-9SD in the long configuration...


----------



## PNW_George

Ware said:


> Aforementioned B&T APC9 with a Dead Air Wolf-9SD in the short configuration...
> 
> Aforementioned B&T APC9 with a Dead Air Wolf-9SD in the long configuration...


Nice


----------



## llO0DQLE

Damn very nice!


----------



## LIgrass

Wow, this thread's awesome. What it must feel like to live in free America..you guys are lucky. Sadly, like many others I lost most of my firearms in a boating accident - including my favorite Stag AR w/eotech. Here is my latest toy. Savage was pretty much giving these away around black friday - heavy barrel Axis II w/Kryptek in 6.5 Creedmoor.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Fas1Safe, the best bedside gun safe in the world, is on sale again this Father's Day. Built in Texas and better than most store-bought "safes", you won't be satisfied with just one. Offer code: *DAD2018*


----------



## stotea

I have an 870 Expess Super Mag......... :thumbup:


----------



## Amaxwell5

I just found this thread, I'll have to get some pics of my dads range. If any of you guys close to oklahoma ever wanna shoot farther than a mile let me know. Steel every 100 out to 1200 then a movable full size buffalo target we can push back to over a mile. It's a blast.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Amaxwell5 said:


> Steel every 100 out to 1200 then a movable full size buffalo target we can push back to over a mile. It's a blast.


This. Awesome!


----------



## Ware

Amaxwell5 said:


> I just found this thread, I'll have to get some pics of my dads range. If any of you guys close to oklahoma ever wanna shoot farther than a mile let me know. Steel every 100 out to 1200 then a movable full size buffalo target we can push back to over a mile. It's a blast.


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## gregonfire

Newest addition. Big shout out to NJ's recently passed magazine restriction to 10 rounds. FFL had to keep my mags so they can pin them. Got a brand new pistol with no mags.


----------



## Amaxwell5

gregonfire said:


> Newest addition. Big shout out to NJ's recently passed magazine restriction to 10 rounds. FFL had to keep my mags so they can pin them. Got a brand new pistol with no mags.


So right now you have a sweet single shot. Lol


----------



## gregonfire

Amaxwell5 said:


> So right now you have a sweet single shot. Lol


Lol basically. Very effective. I can tell from dry firing that it's a sweet shooter though. It's my first striker fired firearm.


----------



## ShaneNC

Aero lower
PSA 16" upper
MFT Minimalist stock
Hogue grip
Spikes Tactical T2 buffer
SprinCo "blue" buffer spring
CMC Single Stage "Flat" trigger
Vortex Spitfire 3x prism scope
AR Stoner lower parts and buffer tube

Probably forgetting something. Just built a couple months ago. Seems to shoot pretty well, the buffer/spring combination makes for a pretty low recoil experience.


----------



## Ware

ShaneNC said:


> Aero lower
> PSA 16" upper
> MFT Minimalist stock
> Hogue grip
> Spikes Tactical T2 buffer
> SprinCo "blue" buffer spring
> CMC Single Stage "Flat" trigger
> Vortex Spitfire 3x prism scope
> AR Stoner lower parts and buffer tube
> 
> Probably forgetting something. Just built a couple months ago. Seems to shoot pretty well, the buffer/spring combination makes for a pretty low recoil experience.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

A couple SBR's...


----------



## Amaxwell5

Nice. They are Earbusters without a can on them aren't they. Lol


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> A couple SBR's...


Is that a Trijicon MRO on top and an ACOG on the bottom?


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple SBR's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Trijicon MRO on top and an ACOG on the bottom?
Click to expand...

 :thumbsup:

Yes, the ACOG is a TA33-C-400127


----------



## Alan

I mentioned earlier in this thread that my neighbor has an FFL and he also has a CNC(I think that's what it's called-a programmable mill) and a lathe. He plans to design and manufacture all kinds of fun stuff for AR's. He also Cerakotes stuff.


----------



## Rockinar

I just bought one of these Uzi Pro. Minus "The shoulder thing that goes up" and I ordered two 32 magazine clips from IMI cause it comes with a 20 magazone clip and a 25 magazine clip. I need 32 magazine clips because no ghost gun would be complete without them. Not to mention it would satisfy my inner Eazy E.


----------



## Rockinar

Heres me shooting RPGs in Cambodia in 2013. You want to talk about fun...


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

Ware said:


> A couple SBR's...


Who knew running a lawn website could be so profitable?!?! Creedmore of Grendel?


----------



## Ware

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple SBR's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew running a lawn website could be so profitable?!?! Creedmore of Grendel?
Click to expand...

Both of those are 5.56. I do have a Creedmoor and a Grendel though. :thumbup:

ETA: Most of my collection predates TLF. :lol:


----------



## jonthepain

Before the unfortunate boating accident, when we lost all of our firearms, this was my daughter's 870 Super Mag



Prior to the unfortunate boating accident, this was my CC piece



Being ex-LE, you'd think I would know better than to transfer my entire collection to our new home by boat.


----------



## dfw_pilot

NICE! And sorry for the loss . . .


----------



## dfw_pilot

I'm waiting for a post from @LaRueOBR556 . . .


----------



## Ral1121

I don't have anything near as nice as some of yall with those ar's but this is my collection. I am more into handguns all though I do have a spikes tactical stripped lower that I have not had a chance to build yet.

My concealed carry is a sig p938. I sometimes carry my para 1911 as well but not very often. It is more for the cooler months as it is a little bit more difficult to conceal. I really like the 1911 platform and feel the sig is about as close as you can get to that and be easy to conceal. Here they are.





I also picked up my first revolver and do not know much about it. My wife's grandfather is moving into an assisted living facility and gave me his Ruger security six. Said he had no use for it anymore. It is in great condition and about 25 yrs old I believe.


----------



## RUBZERK

Here's one of my latest purchases. Ar12


The rest of my latest purchases. Tiffany blue was a gift for the wife. The one next to that is one I built myself.


----------



## outdoorsmen

I don't like to speak specifics when it comes to the stuff online or post a lot of pictures for the sake of it being taken the wrong way. But I've got a collection is bigger than most people and currently working on a display room in my basement. I'll share a couple pictures with you.


Additional 3 lowers not picutred


Additional 17 and 42 not pictured


Additional standard and micro not pictured.

As you can tell i need to have updated family pictures


Just got this yesterday


----------



## RUBZERK

Very nice collection there.


----------



## outdoorsmen

Interesting read feom 2 years ago but it makes a good point. The majority is the minority. I like to see the statistics streched a lil farther out, like 100 gun collection....200 gun collection.... i must be in the .5% group

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/19/us-gun-ownership-survey


----------



## Rockinar

Picked up an Israeli Tavor. SBR size, no tax stamp, battle proven.


----------



## kds

Since I don't have a wife or kids, my babies are dogs and firearms so that's where all my money goes! And since I have two new babies on the way (M&P9 2.0 5" and an M&P9 Compact 3.6" for carry) I guess you can say I'm nesting -- finally invested in a cabinet -- a SecureIt Agile 52.










I like it a lot. When I bought it, there was a chance I was going to be moving to Ohio for work (I'm not!) so the portability over a traditional safe was a plus for me. I had been saving up for a Liberty safe but really a fire is still going to cook whatever's in it and a thief can still go at it with an angle grinder and some time. I did get a little battery-operated motion-activated light off Amazon and stuck it to the inside top of the safe so it comes on when I open it.

I started out with the M&P Shield, then added an M&P9 2.0 4.25", then upgraded the Shield to the 2.0. Then I also got the M&P15. So it only stands to reason that I might as well get the 5" and the 3.6". I also got new holsters from Tier 1 Concealed for the Shield and the 3.6" and I'm going to mess around with some weapon-mounted lights. I can't stop myself! This should be it for a while though. I started doing competitions and it's something I enjoy doing so I can _mostly_ justify the spending. I thought I would be content with the first couple of firearms...


----------



## outdoorsmen

Just got a m&p9c today. I have the full size 2.0, shield 9 & 45. Various m&p rifles. I like them just as well as my glocks.


----------



## kds

@outdoorsmen Did you buy the 9c new? Gonna get in on that rebate action?


----------



## Ware

kds said:


> ...Gonna get in on that rebate action?


I ordered a Model 642 (no lock) j-frame today (for my wife) to take advantage of the $30 revolver rebate. The $50 rebate for an M&P was tempting - I'm digging the new 3.6" 2.0 Compact, but I have no complaints with my 4" 2.0 Compact


----------



## kds

@Ware That $30 rebate on a $300 gun is pretty good! During this rebate promo, I saw prices on M&Ps get crazy low, like down to $319 after MIR on the 5".


----------



## dfw_pilot

How do you like that flat trigger?


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> How do you like that flat trigger?


It's my first flat one. I like it.


----------



## Ware

Here is the S&W Model 642 (top) I ordered earlier in the week for my wife, along with my S&W Model 340PD. Both j-frames, but the 340PD is a .357 mag and has a titanium cylinder. Both loaded with .38 SPL, the 340PD is about 15% lighter.


----------



## outdoorsmen

I have a 642 but hate the trigger. The new performance shop 642 has an improved trigger.


----------



## Ware

outdoorsmen said:


> I have a 642 but hate the trigger. The new performance shop 642 has an improved trigger.


I run the Apex J-Frame Duty/Carry Spring Kits. It reduces the factory trigger pull by about 3lbs (25%).


----------



## iFisch3224

Is there a OT thread I don't have interest in? Lol



Kimber Ultra Carry II w/ Crimson Trace laser.


----------



## Ware

iFisch3224 said:


> Is there a OT thread I don't have interest in? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Kimber Ultra Carry II w/ Crimson Trace laser.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224




----------



## iFisch3224




----------



## Ware

iFisch3224 said:


>


I really like the DW 1911's - they are nice and clean. :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

Ware said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the DW 1911's - they are nice and clean. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Very! Little overpriced. Yes. But, a very rare firearm. (At least in FL)


----------



## Smokindog

On date night when my bride puts on her LBD I pull out the man jewelry!


----------



## Ware

Here is a PWS Summit straight-pull bolt action with a Gemtech MIST-22 integrally suppressed barrel in a Magpul Hunter X-22 stock. The red dot is a Vortex Crossfire. The Summit action (inspired by the 10/22 platform) is no longer being produced Primary Weapons Systems; however, Volquartsen recently acquired the design and is producing it under the same name (Volquartsen Summit).


----------



## William

Ware said:


> Here is a PWS Summit straight-pull bolt action with a Gemtech MIST-22 integrally suppressed barrel in a Magpul Hunter X-22 stock. The red dot is a Vortex Crossfire. The Summit action (inspired by the 10/22 platform) is no longer being produced Primary Weapons Systems; however, Volquartsen recently acquired the design and is producing it under the same name (Volquartsen Summit).


Nice rifle but damn the company thinks highly of them!


----------



## Ware

William said:


> Nice rifle but damn the company thinks highly of them!


Yeah, I didn't give quite that much - I bought just the action (no stock or barrel) back when they were manufactured by PWS.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

I've been telling myself I'm gonna get into guns or at least own one for almost ten years now. I think it's time to pull the trigger TLF. No pun intended


----------



## ctrav

Smokindog said:


> On date night when my bride puts on her LBD I pull out the man jewelry!


I will own one some day!


----------



## Smokindog

Maybe we'll meet some day at Quail Creek and I'll let your squeeze her 


ctrav said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> 
> On date night when my bride puts on her LBD I pull out the man jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will own one some day!
Click to expand...


----------



## ctrav

Smokindog said:


> Maybe we'll meet some day at Quail Creek and I'll let your squeeze her
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> 
> On date night when my bride puts on her LBD I pull out the man jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will own one some day!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Works for me... "just say when"


----------



## William

LawnNeighborSam said:


> I've been telling myself I'm gonna get into guns or at least own one for almost ten years now. I think it's time to pull the trigger TLF. No pun intended


I hope you didn't think Lawn tools were expensive!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

William said:


> I hope you didn't think Lawn tools were expensive!


Haha, I read somewhere before - nothing is expensive, only the things we don't really care to have. If we truly want something we will find a way to make it ours


----------



## William

LawnNeighborSam said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't think Lawn tools were expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I read somewhere before - nothing is expensive, only the things we don't really care to have. If we truly want something we will find a way to make it ours
Click to expand...

Tell that to my wife!!!! :lol:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

William said:


> LawnNeighborSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't think Lawn tools were expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I read somewhere before - nothing is expensive, only the things we don't really care to have. If we truly want something we will find a way to make it ours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to my wife!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

No, no I said only the things YOU truly want. You went and brought in another person and someone who will most likely disagree until persuaded lol


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

dfw_pilot, I'm excited for your interest in firearms. Since you first started this thread has your collection grown? What do you have?

I have the obligatory Ruger 10/22 and an AR. Of course a couple of shotguns (Remington and Beretta) - a pump and a semi-auto though both are 20s. Some pistols (Ruger, S&W, Springfield), all semis, one for concealed carry. A few bolt actions (Browning, Remington, Sako), a Browning BLR lever action, two black powders (36 and 50 cal) and an anniversary edition Daisy Red Ryder BB gun.

I reload 223 Rem, 308 Win and 300 Win Mag.

I hunt and target shoot to 800 yards and I'm an NRA Life (Endowment) member.

If I'd clear out the safe a little I bet I could afford a nice reel mower. But I'm not willing to do that. Are non-powered reel mowers any good? I can swing one of those!


----------



## dfw_pilot

This thread has some awesome firearms in it!

I've been gone a lot more than I expected this past year, so I haven't been to the range or bought anything new recently.

I have a couple more .22 Golden Boy Silver's for my daughters. I really love shooting my Shockwave, but it's painful with one ounce slugs. The 590A1 handles them much better. I have a Governor that I really enjoy, but it's not a "useful" gun around the city. I bought a new Gen5 G26, and I pick up a PSA AR15 when they are on sale. The Shield 9 is still my favorite carry gun. But I'm boring.

NRA member here, too.


----------



## daniel3507

This thread has gone too long without pictures so I'll post mine. Nothing expensive or fancy here but I like it.


----------



## dfw_pilot

The Governor came to town.


----------



## drenglish

Do air rifles count? My replica Barrett .50, and replica FN SCAR-L. Both are airsoft, the SCAR being gas powered with a functioning bolt and blow back kick close to a .22. These and others used to keep me busy before I found the joy of growing turf.

Ignore the deck that needs to be severely cleaned and restored.


----------



## pennstater2005

This thread is about the "Firearms of TLF". Nothing else. Please stay on topic.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> This thread is about the "Firearms of TLF". Nothing else. Please stay on topic.


Agree. This is an _Outdoor Living & Other Hobbies_ topic - not a place to argue about laws, enforcement of laws, or politics. There are plenty of other places (outside of TLF) to engage in that type of discussion.

This topic has been cleaned up a bit in an effort to avoid sparking further emotional responses, and please note that any subsequent off-topic posts may be edited/removed at the discretion of site management.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware

drenglish said:


> Do air rifles count? My replica Barrett .50, and replica FN SCAR-L. Both are airsoft, the SCAR being gas powered with a functioning bolt and blow back kick close to a .22. These and others used to keep me busy before I found the joy of growing turf.
> 
> Ignore the deck that needs to be severely cleaned and restored.


Nice. Definitely more economical. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

dfw_pilot said:


> The Governor came to town.


The beauty of this picture is an understatement!


----------



## Ware

Did anyone else here submit an order form packet for the CMP 1911 lottery?

They're priced a little higher than I was expecting, but it would be cool to own a piece of history. My wife and I both submitted a packet and we'll decide what to do if the random number generator picks one or both of us.

Here is some additional reading:The CMP M1911s: The Inside Story


----------



## outdoorsmen

Dang didnt know about it.....


----------



## dfw_pilot

I wanted one but it wasn't in the budget this year.


----------



## goneflying87

All of you are so lucky to be able to CCW; here in California is a mission to get one. Only certain counties assign it in which none I reside on.


----------



## joeker

goneflying87 said:


> All of you are so lucky to be able to CCW; here in California is a mission to get one. Only certain counties assign it in which none I reside on.


I had one for years before I moved to Houston in January... But I lived in OC where it is pretty much "shall issue" with "good cause".

Didn't realize this thread existed. Here's one of my last purchases before I left the iron curtain of commiefornia..


----------



## goneflying87

joeker said:


> goneflying87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are so lucky to be able to CCW; here in California is a mission to get one. Only certain counties assign it in which none I reside on.
> 
> 
> 
> I had one for years before I moved to Houston in January... But I lived in OC where it is pretty much "shall issue" with "good cause".
> 
> Didn't realize this thread existed. Here's one of my last purchases before I left the iron curtain of commiefornia..
Click to expand...

Yeah I wanted to get one in which I heard they do shall issue as well in San Bernardino County. I believe Ventura County not really. The nearest city that I can probably get one is in Torrance in which is my employment but I am unsure if that will fly as an reason to get one.


----------



## joeker

goneflying87 said:


> joeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goneflying87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are so lucky to be able to CCW; here in California is a mission to get one. Only certain counties assign it in which none I reside on.
> 
> 
> 
> I had one for years before I moved to Houston in January... But I lived in OC where it is pretty much "shall issue" with "good cause".
> 
> Didn't realize this thread existed. Here's one of my last purchases before I left the iron curtain of commiefornia..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I wanted to get one in which I heard they do shall issue as well in San Bernardino County. I believe Ventura County not really. The nearest city that I can probably get one is in Torrance in which is my employment but I am unsure if that will fly as an reason to get one.
Click to expand...

@goneflying87 They issue based on city of residence. LA county is more or less a non-issuing county unless you are law enforcement or a private security detail with some sweet connections.


----------



## goneflying87

joeker said:


> goneflying87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had one for years before I moved to Houston in January... But I lived in OC where it is pretty much "shall issue" with "good cause".
> 
> Didn't realize this thread existed. Here's one of my last purchases before I left the iron curtain of commiefornia..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wanted to get one in which I heard they do shall issue as well in San Bernardino County. I believe Ventura County not really. The nearest city that I can probably get one is in Torrance in which is my employment but I am unsure if that will fly as an reason to get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @goneflying87 They issue based on city of residence. LA county is more or less a non-issuing county unless you are law enforcement or a private security detail with some sweet connections.
Click to expand...

Well that throw out my options out the window. Not too long ago we had elections for new Sheriff in which turns out that the one that was going to put a shall issue in Los Angeles did not get elected into office.


----------



## joeker

goneflying87 said:


> joeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goneflying87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wanted to get one in which I heard they do shall issue as well in San Bernardino County. I believe Ventura County not really. The nearest city that I can probably get one is in Torrance in which is my employment but I am unsure if that will fly as an reason to get one.
> 
> 
> 
> goneflying87 They issue based on city of residence. LA county is more or less a non-issuing county unless you are law enforcement or a private security detail with some sweet connections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that throw out my options out the window. Not too long ago we had elections for new Sheriff in which turns out that the one that was going to put a shall issue in Los Angeles did not get elected into office
Click to expand...

Go figure. OC sheriff hutchens is also grooming her successor to be anti 2A, so chances are OC won't be shall issue much longer


----------



## g-man

Guys, keep this thread around guns only, not the politics please.


----------



## joeker

g-man said:


> Guys, keep this thread around guns only, not the politics please.


10-4


----------



## bgillroy

I've got a few big game hunts out west on my 5 year plan. I'd like to go after elk, mule deer, and a ram... That's what I'm thinking lately anyway.

My trusty deer rifle is an entry level TC Venture in .30-06. I'm ready to start planning for a better rifle, that includes gratuitous reading and chatting about said rifle.

I'm thinking a classic style chambered in .308, comfortable at 400yds, <$2000. I know a walnut stock is heavier than synthetic, but I'm not sure if I can fall in love with a plastic stocked gun, ya know? My dad has a beautiful Remington 700BDL that has been well used. My brother has a Winchester model 70 that's pretty nice too.

Who's got some experience with these big game rifles? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Ware

bgillroy said:


> ...I'm thinking a classic style chambered in .308, comfortable at 400yds, <$2000. I know a walnut stock is heavier than synthetic, but I'm not sure if I can fall in love with a plastic stocked gun, ya know? My dad has a beautiful Remington 700BDL that has been well used. My brother has a Winchester model 70 that's pretty nice too...


No official word on a release date or initial caliber offerings, but a LaRue Siete will be my next bolt gun...


__
http://instagr.am/p/BeAxRiGD9v6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmwSGOIHWgl/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BktJSoGHB8Z/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bd_aH83jTxC/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BeEIKTZD89n/


----------



## bgillroy

Damn! That's a sexy rifle, @Ware!


----------



## ctrav

Very nice rifle! Im thinking about going to a few gun shows to check things out since I have never been to one. Not sure what Im looking for so guess I will go with what catches my eye. Love the looks of Kimber as a possible starting point?

This caught my eye as well....


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

bgillroy said:


> I've got a few big game hunts out west on my 5 year plan. I'd like to go after elk, mule deer, and a ram... That's what I'm thinking lately anyway.


What species of sheep? Where? Where do you want to Elk hunt? And Mule Deer?


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

ctrav said:


> Love the looks of Kimber as a possible starting point?


I don't understand the question. You're asking us if you love something? We can't answer that. Maybe you're asking if we love it? No, I don't, but maybe somebody else does. Though that doesn't matter. If you're asking about a starting point then...

The first handful of firearms I bought each had a purpose. The purpose is how I chose them. Now that I have my needs covered I buy based on preferences and factoring in what I already have. Said differently, if you're new and just beginning you'd serve yourself well to figure out what you need a firearm for, first, then shop to fill that need, second. Buying randomly doesn't necessarily work out well unless you simply want to collect random firearms.. Though it can be fun. In the case of randomly collecting though, back to the Kimber you posted, it doesn't do anything for me. I'd pass. But it's not my money we're talking about here.


----------



## bgillroy

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> What species of sheep? Where? Where do you want to Elk hunt? And Mule Deer?


Not quite sure yet, but Mountain Bighorn sheep, don't know where. Elk in CO, WY, or MT. Mule deer is even further down the list, so even less concrete of an idea at this point.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

bgillroy said:


> Not quite sure yet, but Mountain Bighorn sheep, don't know where. Elk in CO, WY, or MT. Mule deer is even further down the list, so even less concrete of an idea at this point.


Bighorn sheep tags are extremely limited and are issued by lottery drawing. I know hunters who have put in multiple states for numerous years and haven't drawn one yet.

Elk and Mule Deer are really different - depending on where you want to hunt. Bulls and Bucks may require drawn tags.

A realistic ram opportunity would be an Aoudad hunt. You'll have to check the desired state's laws to know if it's a drawn tag or if it's over-the-counter (though I think most are over-the-counter).

Hopefully that helps you get started. Send me a message if you have more questions.


----------



## bgillroy

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Bighorn sheep tags are extremely limited and are issued by lottery drawing. I know hunters who have put in multiple states for numerous years and haven't drawn one yet.
> 
> Elk and Mule Deer are really different - depending on where you want to hunt. Bulls and Bucks may require drawn tags.
> 
> A realistic ram opportunity would be an Aoudad hunt. You'll have to check the desired state's laws to know if it's a drawn tag or if it's over-the-counter (though I think most are over-the-counter).
> 
> Hopefully that helps you get started. Send me a message if you have more questions.


Thanks! I know there's a lot of strategy for the regulations in different areas, and I'm planning to get more specific about those details soon. For now I'm just gun shopping. And I think I saw in a previous post that you have a few of the rifles that I'm interested in comparing... You have a Sako?


----------



## ctrav

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the looks of Kimber as a possible starting point?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the question. You're asking us if you love something? We can't answer that. Maybe you're asking if we love it? No, I don't, but maybe somebody else does. Though that doesn't matter. If you're asking about a starting point then...
> 
> The first handful of firearms I bought each had a purpose. The purpose is how I chose them. Now that I have my needs covered I buy based on preferences and factoring in what I already have. Said differently, if you're new and just beginning you'd serve yourself well to figure out what you need a firearm for, first, then shop to fill that need, second. Buying randomly doesn't necessarily work out well unless you simply want to collect random firearms.. Though it can be fun. In the case of randomly collecting though, back to the Kimber you posted, it doesn't do anything for me. I'd pass. But it's not my money we're talking about here.
Click to expand...

@Hexadecimal 00FF00 my statement was more general perhaps even rhetorical. I (me personally) like the looks of the Kimber. From what I have read they are not the best gun you can buy and certainly not cheap. It was purely a look thing for me but would be tough to pony up that kind of money.

I hear ya on needs and I have that covered. Anything I get from hear on out is purely a want as I have no real need for any more weapons. Weapons I want are (in no particular order):

- revolver
- 1911 style
- 9mm
- rifle
Appreciate the comments and welcome more...


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

bgillroy said:


> Thanks! I know there's a lot of strategy for the regulations in different areas, and I'm planning to get more specific about those details soon. For now I'm just gun shopping. And I think I saw in a previous post that you have a few of the rifles that I'm interested in comparing... You have a Sako?


Yes, a lot of strategy. Even more disappointment with regards to drawing tags. Keep putting in and eventually you'll start to collect.

Yes, I have a Sako A7. Some Sako purists may scoff at the model as they think it departs from the traditional models. Anyway, mine is a 300 Win Mag, adjustable trigger, 26" fluted heavy barrel, and Bell and Carlson stock. I added a Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 MC and an American Precision Arms Little Bastard Gen 1. This is one of the rifles I reload for. I shoot it to 800 yards and have done some long range hunting with it.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

ctrav said:


> - revolver
> - 1911 style
> - 9mm
> - rifle
> Appreciate the comments and welcome more...


@ctrav

Good deal. Buying for fun I'd get a revolver and a rifle. Of what you've listed I have everything but a 1911. They just don't do anything for me. The same as an AR15 doesn't do anything for me though I have one. I didn't realize before purchasing I wouldn't care for it. But since I don't sell firearms I still have it. I use it. Just don't see the hype. It's just another semi-auto. My one 45ACP is a Ruger P97. Old. Nothing fancy. Not valuable.

What do you have?


----------



## Ware

@ctrav have you looked at any of the Dan Wesson 1911's? They're not as prevalent as Kimber, but I think they're probably among the nicest "production" 1911's available.

I like their nice clean look without a lot of engraving on the slide.


----------



## ctrav

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> - revolver
> - 1911 style
> - 9mm
> - rifle
> Appreciate the comments and welcome more...
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav
> 
> Good deal. Buying for fun I'd get a revolver and a rifle. Of what you've listed I have everything but a 1911. They just don't do anything for me. The same as an AR15 doesn't do anything for me though I have one. I didn't realize before purchasing I wouldn't care for it. But since I don't sell firearms I still have it. I use it. Just don't see the hype. It's just another semi-auto. My one 45ACP is a Ruger P97. Old. Nothing fancy. Not valuable.
> 
> What do you have?
Click to expand...

I have never been interested in AR15 type weapons. My wife has a hammerless 38 S&W for conceal carry and I have a Springfield compact XD40 for conceal carry and there is a Remington 870 Tactical Shotgun that watches over the house. My son has probably 4 weapons and a nice Bow!


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> @ctrav have you looked at any of the Dan Wesson 1911's? They're not as prevalent as Kimber, but I think they're probably among the nicest "production" 1911's available.
> 
> I like their nice clean look without a lot of engraving on the slide.


No sir I have not but I will look into them... :thumbup:


----------



## Smokindog

@ctrav

I think you're trying to take advantage of me   

I believe we discussed a meeting at Quail Creek with my Kimber and now you want a 1911  (IF it ever stops raining)!!!!!

I love my Remington R1 Enhanced 1911. I've looked at the S&W E-Series and performance center and they're nice but for the $$ I'll pt my Remington up against any of them!

BTW - Do you know that GrabAGun is just down the street in Coppell? Yes, it means you have to pay sales tax but then there's no FFL fee..... Also, if GrabAGun has it in stock, Cabelas will price match it and you can get your Cabela Club points AND apply any coupon they may have at the time (at least before the BassPro takeover).



ctrav said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav have you looked at any of the Dan Wesson 1911's? They're not as prevalent as Kimber, but I think they're probably among the nicest "production" 1911's available.
> 
> I like their nice clean look without a lot of engraving on the slide.
> 
> 
> 
> No sir I have not but I will look into them... :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## dfw_pilot

Lewisville Pawn charges only $10 for a transfer fee. If you're in the area, I love those guys.


----------



## Smokindog

Yup. Is the little gun shop on Church St still there? I think they were only $15



dfw_pilot said:


> Lewisville Pawn charges only $10 for a transfer fee. If you're in the area, I love those guys.


----------



## ctrav

Smokindog said:


> @ctrav
> 
> I think you're trying to take advantage of me
> 
> I believe we discussed a meeting at Quail Creek with my Kimber and now you want a 1911  (IF it ever stops raining)!!!!!
> 
> I love my Remington R1 Enhanced 1911. I've looked at the S&W E-Series and performance center and they're nice but for the $$ I'll pt my Remington up against any of them!
> 
> BTW - Do you know that GrabAGun is just down the street in Coppell? Yes, it means you have to pay sales tax but then there's no FFL fee..... Also, if GrabAGun has it in stock, Cabelas will price match it and you can get your Cabela Club points AND apply any coupon they may have at the time (at least before the BassPro takeover).
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav have you looked at any of the Dan Wesson 1911's? They're not as prevalent as Kimber, but I think they're probably among the nicest "production" 1911's available.
> 
> I like their nice clean look without a lot of engraving on the slide.
> 
> 
> 
> No sir I have not but I will look into them... :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No way would I ever try to take advantage "smokingdog"...unless we are betting on something :shock: :lol: :lol: 
We may as well hit the range since we can't cut grass up in this neck of the woods!

Never heard of GrabAGun before today? I like the price matching thing for sure... I want a 1911 but not so sure I want to pay upwards of $12-1400 for anything. I have two granddaughters to raise....wait...with that in mind no price is too much for these girls :lol: :lol:


----------



## ctrav

dfw_pilot said:


> Lewisville Pawn charges only $10 for a transfer fee. If you're in the area, I love those guys.


Never gave much thought to Pawn Shop...will have to take a look there as well. Thanks...


----------



## dfw_pilot

ctrav said:


> Never gave much thought to Pawn Shop...will have to take a look there as well. Thanks...


I always buy new, and online deals are the name of the game. A $10 transfer is hard to beat. Gun shows are kinda meh. Fun to look but pricey, and many of the sellers seem to have a bad attitude, like most gun shop owners. I don't know why that is. I like searching for guns on gun.deals and ordering them in my PJ's. Pawn shops usually have the best FFL fees.

ETA: Big +1 to GrabAGun. I've purchased there both online and in person - _great_ guys.


----------



## Smokindog

@ctrav

Here's the Remmington at GrabAGun

https://grabagun.com/remington-1911-1911-45acp-5-7rd-blk-ehanced.html

I like places where I can inspect my firearm before purchase. Unless there is an incredibly large difference in price on an item like this, I'll by in the brick and mortar. Just me. USUALLY, by the time you pay for shipping and FFL the tax is a wash and I get to impulse buy and instantly handle


----------



## 440mag

What'd y'all think?!



:lol: :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## 440mag

I am quite uncertain of my "upload foo" at this time but hopefully, this link will open the vid of my wife shooting her 
*all-original late Pacific WW-II Winchester .30 cal. carbine, offhand - at a 4" disk - at 40-yards* 
(I have a handwritten letter signed by the Marine GI who snuck it back into CONUS in the false bottom of his footlocker back in 1948 ... I actually thought I was gonna sell it to a serious collector someday, that was, until first time she picked it up fired it whereupon she permanently declared it "hers, FOREVER!")

she don't shoot "fast" but damn, she IS accurate!

She swears she wants to be buried in her '66 GTO - and with this carbine!

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0nqXcUZWx2xShtSFMNylaoojA


----------



## bgillroy

I don't know about that headboard, @440mag. Seems like a good way to catch a shotgun to the melon while sleeping or amorous activities.

Anybody own or shot a Montana Rifle Co gun? They get a nice plug in the magazines from time to time, but there's a bit of grumbling about lead time and even some QC issues on their Facebook page. This looks to be exactly what I'm after for my Western adventures: http://montanarifleco.com/?page_id=809


----------



## Smokindog

Gun porn 

http://soldiersystems.net/2018/10/13/tomb-of-the-unknowns-guards-begin-use-of-custom-m17-pistols/?fbclid=IwAR3M9t2kWNJmuZRXUvav_W1xHie-cS1c4CISiEuGVyPbEmTBAOLv4615IMw


----------



## Smokindog

@ctrav

If you're into stainless, here's the Remington 1911 R1 Enhanced for $649 locally!!!! Pretty good buy IMO.

https://grabagun.com/remington-1911-r1-enhanced-ss-45acp-8-1.html?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=Daily%20Email


----------



## ctrav

Smokindog said:


> @ctrav
> 
> If you're into stainless, here's the Remington 1911 R1 Enhanced for $649 locally!!!! Pretty good buy IMO.
> 
> https://grabagun.com/remington-1911-r1-enhanced-ss-45acp-8-1.html?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=Daily%20Email


Think Im going to swing by GrabAGun...thanks for the tip!! :thumbup:


----------



## Smokindog

If you want to see something specific you need to call first to see if it's in the "showroom". Many times it's not, you still have to order it and it get's transferred from the warehouse to the showroom. Or just go to meet the folks and see the setup. Great people and service IMO.


ctrav said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav
> 
> If you're into stainless, here's the Remington 1911 R1 Enhanced for $649 locally!!!! Pretty good buy IMO.
> 
> https://grabagun.com/remington-1911-r1-enhanced-ss-45acp-8-1.html?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=Daily%20Email
> 
> 
> 
> Think Im going to swing by GrabAGun...thanks for the tip!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## ctrav

@Smokindog I was headed out to get a haircut and swing over to GrabAGun. On the way I stopped and talked to the folks at 407 Gun Club and ended up next door at Defender. Nice folks and will work with me on price. I like the fact they are 5 min from my house.

I will still make it over to GaG when I get back from our anniversary trip.


----------



## ctrav

Anyone purchase from Academy? Seems like really good prices on some things. Also want to checkout Cabellas...


----------



## Smokindog

A couple "iffy" things about Academy. The people behind the counter typically know very little and if you don't have your concealed carry the way they handle background checks can be bothersome. IF you get delayed, most places release the firearm after 3 days as allowed by law. Academy does not and if you still haven't been given a "proceed" after 30 days they deny the sale. They also do not follow up on a delay. It may not impact you but ....



ctrav said:


> Anyone purchase from Academy? Seems like really good prices on some things. Also want to checkout Cabellas...


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

@ctrav, I won't support Academy. It's a political matter which is off limits here. Bass Pro seems to be running Cabela's into the ground. Disappointing but I've never spent much money there anyhow so really it's little effect. I shop, if not online, at local gun shops to support the little guy. So for local shopping it is really only firearms and reloading consumables if I can't find either online. Reloading equipment more often than not comes from online. I don't buy ammo locally (and the only ammo I buy is for pistol but I buy in bulk). Hunting clothing is not big in local gun stores so that is pretty much online only.


----------



## Ware

I haven't seen many deals at box stores on firearms. I usually buy online at places like https://grabagun.com/ or at a local shop. I also almost always search the UPC or model number at https://gun.deals/ to price check before making a purchase.


----------



## ctrav

@Smokindog and @Hexadecimal 00FF00 thanks for the feedback on the big box store. Not too concerned with a background check considering I still hold a security clearance (for at least 2 more years). Plus I really enjoyed talking to the guys at Defender. I won't do anything before I talk with or go down to GaG...


----------



## Smokindog

Don't count on NICS having anything to do with your clearance  I used to get delayed all the time and I had a clearance 


ctrav said:


> @Smokindog and @Hexadecimal 00FF00 thanks for the feedback on the big box store. Not too concerned with a background check considering I still hold a security clearance (for at least 2 more years). Plus I really enjoyed talking to the guys at Defender. I won't do anything before I talk with or go down to GaG...


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

@ctrav, don't count on a clearance helping, as @Smokindog suggested. If has never helped (or hindered) me though, ironically, I have heard it can slow you down. I've never known of it helping anybody.


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> I haven't seen many deals at box stores on firearms. I usually buy online at places like https://grabagun.com/ or at a local shop. I also almost always search the UPC or model number at https://gun.deals/ to price check before making a purchase.


@Ware very helpful links and much appreciated!


----------



## joeker

Ware said:


> I haven't seen many deals at box stores on firearms. I usually buy online at places like https://grabagun.com/ or at a local shop. I also almost always search the UPC or model number at https://gun.deals/ to price check before making a purchase.


+1 for gun.deals. :thumbup:


----------



## Smokindog

Many shops will price match and if you look at the cost of shipping and FFL verses the tax it's usually not much more to pay the tax. Plus you get to inspect the firearm you are purchasing in advance and take it home with you. Yes, you can reject a shipped firearm but everyone has different policies/pricing for returned merchandise.

If I can get a price match and the cost difference for shipping/FFL is not significantly less than taxes, I'll buy local, big box or little guy. Keeps them in business and keeps the money/taxes local.



joeker said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen many deals at box stores on firearms. I usually buy online at places like https://grabagun.com/ or at a local shop. I also almost always search the UPC or model number at https://gun.deals/ to price check before making a purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for gun.deals. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ware

I would definitely do what works best for you, but even if one of my local shops would price match GrabAGun, they flat rate ship all firearms for $7.99, and I pay $20 or less (sometimes nothing) for FFL transfers at my local pawn shop. Sales tax is over 10% here, so for anything north of about $280 it becomes cheaper for me to buy online. Also I would say most of the stuff I buy is not stocked in local shops - one of the consequences of living in rural America. :thumbup:


----------



## Kicker

Has anyone here replaced sights on a glock with night sights? I replaced the ones on my shield with Ameriglo 3 dots, but I think i want to try something different for the g19.

Anyone have suggestions or expierience with some nights they really like.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I'm a fan of the TruGlo TFX series.


----------



## Ware

Kicker said:


> Has anyone here replaced sights on a glock with night sights? I replaced the ones on my shield with Ameriglo 3 dots, but I think i want to try something different for the g19.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions or expierience with some nights they really like.


I think my favorite pistol sights are black rear, fiber optic front, but my favorite night sights are probably Trijicon HD XR's.


----------



## marshtj

My 19c now wears Truglo TFX Pro sights and I couldn't be happier with them. If you haven't seen these check them out. They are fiber optic sights illuminated by tritium inserts.


----------



## bgillroy

Had a little rainy day fun at the new range the Conservation Dept installed here a year ago.

Thompson Center Venture in .30-06 and a Savage bolt in .17HMR.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Killer range.


----------



## kds

That is a nice range! Is that an outdoor range with baffling? I've never seen that! How many yards is that?


----------



## bgillroy

Yessir. Very nice, outdoor, concrete floors and backstop, approx 10ft sections of baffling and 10ft sections of open air, covered booths. This section of 30 booths is 100yds, there's more 50yds, flat archery, 3D archery, shotgun patterning, and skeet and trap.

I shot for $3 today. STL area.


----------



## kds

Uhhh yeah I wanna come shoot.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

With lawn season coming to a close... it's hunting and reloading season! Well, really, both of those are year round - just get to do more during this time of year.

No special hunts planned for this Winter. Just typical Whitetail, hog, and varmint.

I primarily reload 223 Rem, 308 Win, and 300 Win Mag. Other rifle cartridges are not in significant quantities since I don't shoot them much. I've painfully loaded plenty of 9mm and 45ACP to keep me going for a while. Hate loading pistol.


----------



## ctrav

Went to 407 Gun Club with my son and friends this past Sunday. First time shooting there and the folks were awesome. I had a Groupon my wife had purchased for us so the total bill was $10 each for two lanes and an hour of fun! They treated us "Veterans" very well...


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice!


----------



## Smokindog

DFW friends. Sometimes I'll see this price for the Federal bulk box at Walmart too but if you're close to Gun Grabber this ain't bad. I can barely reload for that cost (even though I get a better product) 

https://grabagun.com/remington-9mm-115gr-fmj-train.html


----------



## marshtj

Another good resource:

https://www.aimsurplus.com/catalog.aspx?groupid=46&name=9mm+(9x19)


----------



## Kicker

Smokindog said:


> DFW friends. Sometimes I'll see this price for the Federal bulk box at Walmart too but if you're close to Gun Grabber this ain't bad. I can barely reload for that cost (even though I get a better product)
> 
> https://grabagun.com/remington-9mm-115gr-fmj-train.html


I work a few miles from GrabAgun. Good deal, thanks.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Palmetto has a Black Friday deal:

0.14¢ a round for 115gr 9mm and 0.23¢ a round for 55gr .223.


----------



## ctrav

Looking for suggestions...Im considering a 1911 but don't want to break the bank. Here are a few I have looked at. I want to stick with 9mm (I think) 

https://grabagun.com/springfield-120.html
https://grabagun.com/ruger-sr1911-9mm-ss-alum-4-25-9-1.html
https://grabagun.com/colt-firearms-competition-ser70-9mm-bl-9-1.html

Thanks for any suggestions...


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

ctrav said:


> Looking for suggestions...Im considering a 1911 but don't want to break the bank. Here are a few I have looked at. I want to stick with 9mm (I think)
> 
> https://grabagun.com/springfield-120.html
> https://grabagun.com/ruger-sr1911-9mm-ss-alum-4-25-9-1.html
> https://grabagun.com/colt-firearms-competition-ser70-9mm-bl-9-1.html
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions...


Love my SR1911. Go big or go home!


----------



## iFisch3224

I'm a colt or Springfield guy given the choices. Owned similar guns from both manufacturers, never disappointed.

I do love Ruger wheel guns though - 357 GP101 is flawless. &#128077;


----------



## dfw_pilot

Just get a Les Baer in .45 and be done with it.

LOL.


----------



## iFisch3224

dfw_pilot said:


> Just get a Les Baer in .45 and be done with it.
> 
> LOL.


Or 10mm 😁

And after you do, let me know so I can book my trip to shoot it! 🙏


----------



## outdoorsmen

I have a kimber TLE/RL 2 and a Wilson combat CQB. Of what u listed I would opt for the colt.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks for the feedback (I think)   although the Les Baer is out of my reach....


----------



## daniel3507

My local Academy had the 300 count Federal Black Pack 223 in stock for $85. With the mail in rebate it drops it down to $65.


----------



## iFisch3224

daniel3507 said:


> My local Academy had the 300 count Federal Black Pack 223 in stock for $85. With the mail in rebate it drops it down to $65.


Not a bad deal - and the $20 rebate is on a single box of 300 rounds or multiple boxes? I've seen like $5 or $10, on larger purchases, $20 on 300 rounds is a fantastic deal.

$.283/round before rebate and $.216/round after rebate. Heck of a deal! :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Per box, limit five (per address). Have your brother and mother order you a few 

ETA: Here's the form. I submitted mine online with pictures.


----------



## Ware

I've never been a huge Sig fan (not that I have anything against them), but at 10+1 in a G43-size package the P365 has my attention.

Has anyone here handled/shot one?

https://youtu.be/n24wUNKYm0A


----------



## dfw_pilot

I had a buddy point these out to me and I offended him when I said that since it wasn't Glock, I wasn't interested, haha.

It does look sweet, however. Let us know if you try one.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Ware said:


> I've never been a huge Sig fan (not that I have anything against them), but at 10+1 in a G43-size package the P365 has my attention.
> 
> Has anyone here handled/shot one?


Same feelings. Sorry, haven't handled one though. If I were looking for that class of pistol I'd certainly evaluate the option.


----------



## marshtj

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been a huge Sig fan (not that I have anything against them), but at 10+1 in a G43-size package the P365 has my attention.
> 
> Has anyone here handled/shot one?
> 
> 
> 
> Same feelings. Sorry, haven't handled one though. If I were looking for that class of pistol I'd certainly evaluate the option.
Click to expand...

Had a good friend buy one and he mentioned how impressed he was with its accuracy.


----------



## iFisch3224

I would like one myself - spent a decent amount of time doing my research, now it's just up to how it feels in my hands.

Glock is coming out with a Glock 43X

https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/rumor-mill-upcoming-glock-43x-with-101-capacity/

So I will wait until January/February to make my decision. Not a particular "fan" of Glock, prefer Sig over Glock, but I buy what feels right in my hands, and what others review/think about it as well. If it doesn't fit in my hand comfortably, I won't carry it.

Both options will have lots of aftermarket support, so it really comes down to how it feels in the hand. Any gun can outshoot my capabilities at 25 yards, and I really hope I don't ever have to take a shot, that far.


----------



## dfw_pilot

This thread needs some post Christmas updates.


----------



## iFisch3224

dfw_pilot said:


> This thread needs some post Christmas updates.


Agreed. I know lots of folks got some nice goodies for Christmas! :nod:


----------



## Ware

I have read the rumors about the G43X - I think it would definitely be a winner. Sig apparently had some trouble with the early P365's, but I think they got it sorted out. It's probably best to just avoid the early offerings - I don't think any manufacturer is immune from issues from time to time. I had a Gen 4 G19 with the brass to the face issue, and a buddy of mine had a terrible time with an M&P Shield 45 when they launched.


----------



## jonthepain

43x sounds like a winner. I will definitely see how it feels in the hand. (And the waistband)


----------



## 440mag

FWIW, Video Glock 43x video (first look) review by sootch on Full30:

https://www.full30.com/embed/MDE4NDk0


----------



## Ware

440mag said:


> FWIW, Video Glock 43x video (first look) review by sootch on Full30:
> 
> https://www.full30.com/embed/MDE4NDk0


I just watched that last night. He didn't mention it, but surely they will offer a traditional black slide option?


----------



## jonthepain

Excellent review. Don't care for the silver slide.


----------



## ctrav

Just purchased a Walther PPS M2 and 250 rounds of 9mm ammo from Bownells online at what I think is a great price. $345 total delivered plus another $25 for the FFL fee. Super excited as I have wanted a 9mm for concealed carry and the reviews spoke highly of the weapon. I will post a couple of pics once I get it...

https://www.brownells.com/firearms/handguns/semi-auto/pps-m2-3-18in-9mm-black-7-1rd-prod93472.aspx

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fgun.deals%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2FWalther-PPS-M2-LE-9mm.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fgun.deals%2Fproduct%2Fwalther-pps-m2-9mm-le-edition-night-sights-319&docid=KNhJcfBohFAUkM&tbnid=pM7QjCZpcOQjzM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwi808zEuevfAhUnja0KHcgJA4kQMwiJASgWMBY..i&w=1000&h=666&bih=689&biw=1280&q=walther%20pps%20m2&ved=0ahUKEwi808zEuevfAhUnja0KHcgJA4kQMwiJASgWMBY&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Just purchased a Walther PPS M2 and 250 rounds of 9mm ammo from Bownells online at what I think is a great price. $345 total delivered plus another $25 for the FFL fee. Super excited as I have wanted a 9mm for concealed carry and the reviews spoke highly of the weapon. I will post a couple of pics once I get it...
> 
> https://www.brownells.com/firearms/handguns/semi-auto/pps-m2-3-18in-9mm-black-7-1rd-prod93472.aspx
> 
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fgun.deals%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2FWalther-PPS-M2-LE-9mm.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fgun.deals%2Fproduct%2Fwalther-pps-m2-9mm-le-edition-night-sights-319&docid=KNhJcfBohFAUkM&tbnid=pM7QjCZpcOQjzM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwi808zEuevfAhUnja0KHcgJA4kQMwiJASgWMBY..i&w=1000&h=666&bih=689&biw=1280&q=walther%20pps%20m2&ved=0ahUKEwi808zEuevfAhUnja0KHcgJA4kQMwiJASgWMBY&iact=mrc&uact=8


Congrats! Can't wait to hear how you like it. I've heard good things about them - some say it is one of the most underrated pistols out there. Walther Arms, Inc. is here in Fort Smith, AR.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @Ware...really looking forward to it!


----------



## jonthepain

319 is a great price


----------



## craigdt

I dont think I've posted this yet, but here's a few:

Top 2 are Spikes Tactical.

Bottom one is a Palmetto State Armory 300BLK pistol.

Sadly, I lost all of these and no longer have them, Mr. ATF man.


----------



## cglarsen

craigdt said:


> I dont think I've posted this yet, but here's a few:
> 
> Top 2 are Spikes Tactical.
> 
> Bottom one is a Palmetto State Armory 300BLK pistol.
> 
> Sadly, I lost all of these and no longer have them, Mr. ATF man.


I don't follow. Why?


----------



## craigdt

cglarsen said:


> craigdt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I've posted this yet, but here's a few:
> 
> Top 2 are Spikes Tactical.
> 
> Bottom one is a Palmetto State Armory 300BLK pistol.
> 
> Sadly, I lost all of these and no longer have them, Mr. ATF man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow. Why?
Click to expand...

Heh. Kind of a joke. 
Basically to indicate I no longer have them, so they can't be taken away.
Tin foil conspiracy stuff :nod:


----------



## kds

I lost all mine in a tragic boating accident.


----------



## cglarsen

Ahh. 10-4. Carry on.


----------



## Smokindog

@ctrav

Don't know what you paid for ammo but this seems to be a great price for 9mm practice ammo (walk in local). Certainly less than I paid during the last drought and before I started reloading 

https://grabagun.com/remington-9mm-115gr-fmj-train.html

Congrats on the purchase!



ctrav said:


> Just purchased a Walther PPS M2 and 250 rounds of 9mm ammo from Bownells online at what I think is a great price. $345 total delivered plus another $25 for the FFL fee. Super excited as I have wanted a 9mm for concealed carry and the reviews spoke highly of the weapon. I will post a couple of pics once I get it...
> 
> https://www.brownells.com/firearms/handguns/semi-auto/pps-m2-3-18in-9mm-black-7-1rd-prod93472.aspx
> 
> https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fgun.deals%2Fsites%2Fdefault%2Ffiles%2FWalther-PPS-M2-LE-9mm.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fgun.deals%2Fproduct%2Fwalther-pps-m2-9mm-le-edition-night-sights-319&docid=KNhJcfBohFAUkM&tbnid=pM7QjCZpcOQjzM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwi808zEuevfAhUnja0KHcgJA4kQMwiJASgWMBY..i&w=1000&h=666&bih=689&biw=1280&q=walther%20pps%20m2&ved=0ahUKEwi808zEuevfAhUnja0KHcgJA4kQMwiJASgWMBY&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## kds

I usually get Seller and Bellot 9mm ammo, it's been hovering at about 16-17 cpr (cents per round) the past few months. Also if you choose to buy from Brownells again, they always have some kind of a discount code going: https://gun.deals/content/brownells


----------



## ctrav

@kds @Smokindog I got the Remington 115grain 9mm ammo for .21 cpr for 250 rounds ($52.99). I looked at the S&B ammo at .19 cpr but I would have to buy 1000 rounds. Since this is my first 9mm I wasn't sure which ammo to get.

Picked up the weapon this morning from the local FFL guy. Love the light weight of the PPS and can't wait to get to the range...


----------



## dfw_pilot

For those on the North side of the DFW metroplex, I love Lewisville Pawn for FFL transfers. Why? Great folks and transfers are only $10.


----------



## ctrav

dfw_pilot said:


> For those on the North side of the DFW metroplex, I love Lewisville Pawn for FFL transfers. Why? Great folks and transfers are only $10.


Awesome price for sure...


----------



## ctrav

The new Walther PPS M2 and my XDM 40. The PPS will be so much lighter as a carry!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice purchase!


----------



## ctrav

Looking for thoughts on holsters please. IWB, OWB, AIWB, leather or Kydex? Any thoughts or recommendations based on your experiences are all welcome and certainly appreciated.


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Looking for thoughts on holsters please. IWB, OWB, AIWB, leather or Kydex? Any thoughts or recommendations based on your experiences are all welcome and certainly appreciated.


I do mostly IWB - either kydex (e.g. Tulster), or for all-day comfort a hybrid like the Crossbreed Supertuck. I like the horsehide option because it can get pretty hot/humid here in the summer.


----------



## dfw_pilot

+1. I buy kydex, IWB, horse hide crossbreed style from White Hat holsters here in Fort Worth. A nice feature is that their kydex is removable so you can have multiple kydex "guns" with one holster.


----------



## jonthepain

I wear aliengear iwb. Gets hot here.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @Ware and @dfw_pilot! Tulster looks interesting and I have to look up White Hat...

I will more than likely get a IWB and a OWB both in kydex. Seems like both styles have a good role depending on the time of year and clothing choice. My biggest concern with IWB is the possible need for larger pant size. I really like the look and feel of leather but leather seems much thicker.

Stay tuned


----------



## ctrav

jonthepain said:


> I wear aliengear iwb. Gets hot here.


I have been looking at AlienGear for awhile. The core carry pack offers a lot of versatility from what I can see...


----------



## Smokindog

To me this is all personal choices based on gun, build, climate , type of belt you want to where ...., you know, it's shoes for your firearms. It's also about looks (to me).

As to "how to carry" a neighbor of mine did this for me when I was looking. He handed me a roughly 4" piece of 2x4. He asked where I thought I'd want to carry IWB and said stick this in your waistband and keep it there for an hour or so. You'll know real quick 

Then there is the cant, do you want a tab on the top, how about adjustments for "tightness of the firearm", .... Don't forget exotic leathers for dress  It REALLY is shoes again 

TRY left and right holsters for "cross draw" and different orientation for small of the back. IT DOESN'T MATTER what others think, it's all about your comfort and functionality.

For my smaller firearms (compact 9, shield, airweight, kimber carry ...) I have mostly IWB holsters and prefer "small of the back". I'm over weight and it works best for me. Wait, I just saw Joe Mannix carried like that so I retract that statement 

For larger firearms (full size 9/40, 1911, ...) I have mostly OWB. Just more comfortable for me. I also have a shoulder rig. I have one kydex and don't use it (King Tuck I believe).

And then for my 1873 I've got "cowboy carry" 

I like leather. I don't go by brand but I do like Galco leather for consistent quality. I've got from "mom & pop" to large production to "boutique". You don't have to break the bank and like other things, if you're diligent/patient and willing to make mild compromise you can find good deals.


----------



## ctrav

@Smokindog I totally agree it's personal. Oh how do looks matter as that's why us guys do things like nice rims and tires on the truck or car...right? Tightening adjustments and cant...I'm still with you there but exotic leather is beyond my accessorizing desires .

Seriously!i appreciate the thoughts and sound suggestions for sure. This was my point for throwing it out there. I had not considered SOB carry but this could very well be a truly viable option. My primary point of conceal carry is to have the weapon on me and access. I don't need a quick draw or any of that fancy stuff as seen on the internet .

The thing I like about Kydex is that distinctive "klick". Leather is what truly appeals to me... All good have for now are these...







Thanks again for sharing your perspective!!


----------



## Still learnin

Personally I prefer Kydex and have only two holsters that are both IWB, used for different occasions. I only carry one gun concealed. When lives matter, simplicity is best. From your platform to your familiarity. My opinion.


----------



## ctrav

Still learnin said:


> Personally I prefer Kydex and have only two holsters that are both IWB, used for different occasions. I only carry one gun concealed. When lives matter, simplicity is best. From your platform to your familiarity. My opinion.


I would only carry one as well . I was just showing what I have. I will get a leather just because it really appeals to me and a kydex just because I want to try it out. Totally agree on simplicity...good opinions sir!


----------



## Kicker

I have to second the kydex/leather combo. Any of the previously suggested would be good (aliengear, crossbreed, whitehat).

One thing i'd say is appendix carry is really uncomfortable. I'm not a large guy, but i'm not sporting a six pack either (6', 210 - 32-32 waist). The appendix carry was the worst idea i had ever had.

I've had a crossbreed minituck for a shield for years and it's held up great to the sweaty hot texas summer month. It still has pretty decent retention.


----------



## ctrav

Kicker said:


> I have to second the kydex/leather combo. Any of the previously suggested would be good (aliengear, crossbreed, whitehat).
> 
> One thing i'd say is appendix carry is really uncomfortable. I'm not a large guy, but i'm not sporting a six pack either (6', 210 - 32-32 waist). The appendix carry was the worst idea i had ever had.
> 
> I've had a crossbreed minituck for a shield for years and it's held up great to the sweaty hot texas summer month. It still has pretty decent retention.


Thanks Kicker...the Crossbreed has really peaked my interest. Aliengear almost feels to gadgety kinda like the phone mount I had for my car with way too many parts


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

I'll third the hybrids...and iwb almost 100%.

Comp tac minotaur G26 all day

https://comp-tac.com/mtac-premier-iwb-hybrid-holster-comp-tac/


----------



## dfw_pilot

I like IWB because OWB guys get shot at first, haha.


----------



## Ware

I much prefer OWB when I can go untucked or wear a cover garment all day. Unfortunately my dress style doesn't align very often.


----------



## Austinite

Here is mine. XDM40


----------



## ctrav

@viva_oldtrafford, @Ware, @dfw_pilot...thanks for the info! I checked out comp-tac, white hat and several others. During my search I found a company called Black Arch out of Utah. I put in a call to get some questions answered and they returned my call within the hour. Still waiting on a call from WH and CT???

Black Arch has outstanding reviews, offers different levels of customization and seems to be a really good small company. Doesn't hurt that there is no tax and they offer veteran discount of 10% without jumping thru a bunch of hoops!

https://www.blackarchholsters.com/collections/iwb-holsters/products/product-builder-update-2

I will start with an IWB first but plan to get an OWB down the road. Considering Im retired and almost always walk around untucked I can work with both. In fact if I have issues with the IWB BA advised I could send it back and trade for OWB at no cost other than me sending the original back. Glad I asked about this but even better they will work with me.

As my first fitted holster I don't expect perfection and realize that what I think I like I may hate and what I think I won't like I may love...


----------



## ctrav

Austinite said:


> Here is mine. XDM40


Very nice...I have that one and it was my first...


----------



## Ware

Looks really nice @ctrav! There are a lot of great holster makers out there.


----------



## Smokindog

Last year I picked up an IWB from these guys for my Kimber micro. They came up in a search and I noticed they were from my youth days stomping grounds so I decided to give them a chance. It was only $25 (looks like it went up a couple $$) through Amazon and the quality is outstanding. Just a thought 
http://www.winthropholsters.com/



ctrav said:


> @viva_oldtrafford, @Ware, @dfw_pilot...thanks for the info! I checked out comp-tac, white hat and several others. During my search I found a company called Black Arch out of Utah. I put in a call to get some questions answered and they returned my call within the hour. Still waiting on a call from WH and CT???
> 
> Black Arch has outstanding reviews, offers different levels of customization and seems to be a really good small company. Doesn't hurt that there is no tax and they offer veteran discount of 10% without jumping thru a bunch of hoops!
> 
> https://www.blackarchholsters.com/collections/iwb-holsters/products/product-builder-update-2
> 
> I will start with an IWB first but plan to get an OWB down the road. Considering Im retired and almost always walk around untucked I can work with both. In fact if I have issues with the IWB BA advised I could send it back and trade for OWB at no cost other than me sending the original back. Glad I asked about this but even better they will work with me.
> 
> As my first fitted holster I don't expect perfection and realize that what I think I like I may hate and what I think I won't like I may love...


----------



## Ware

Pretty excited about this... I've had trouble finding a weapon light that fits my M&P 22 Compact, but ran across this new Olight PL-Mini Valkyrie 2 the other day during a launch sale. It has an adjustable sliding mount that lets you position the light appropriately against the trigger guard once it is attached to the rail. It has a 600 lumen rating and an internal rechargeable battery.


----------



## Smokindog

If she pulls out the LBD I pull out the black ostrich for the wooden grip Kimber 


ctrav said:


> but exotic leather is beyond my accessorizing desires .


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Few of my EDC. Carry the 19 in the winter or when I can wear and overgarmet. It has a ATEI Slide cut and Trijicon RMR. Plus a custom stipple job. Rest is stock.

I have the full size and compact frames for the Sig, it does not carry as well on my body unless I can OWB carry with a jacket or heavy sweatshirt.

Shield is my go to when it is shorts and t-shirt weather.


----------



## Ware

Had some favorable weather this weekend, so I took the 6.5 Grendel to the range...


----------



## dfw_pilot

How's it feel? Recoil between the .556 and .308?


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> How's it feel? Recoil between the 5.56 and .308?


It's a soft shooter. I would say closer to 5.56.


----------



## Cavan806

Ware said:


> Had some favorable weather this weekend, so I took the 6.5 Grendel to the range...


Dang man....you always have the best tools EVER!


----------



## mak474

ctrav said:


> Looking for thoughts on holsters please. IWB, OWB, AIWB, leather or Kydex? Any thoughts or recommendations based on your experiences are all welcome and certainly appreciated.


Nice Walther, I have a PK380 and use a IWB Alien Gear Cloak Tuck 3.5. I can wear it all day and have even worn it on long drives at 4 o'clock position w/ little to no annoyance.


----------



## ctrav

@mak474 thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Ware

Weather was awesome, so I hit the range after work yesterday. Took a few of the M&P's out to ring some steel. We set up one of the 12x20's at 50yds for the B&T, but had some fun ringing it with the handguns as well. :thumbup:


----------



## mak474

@Ware I wish we could have suppressors in Illinois.


----------



## dfw_pilot

> I wish we could have suppressors in Illinois.


Suppressors are extremely, extremely deadly.

Oh, wait.


----------



## metro424

A couple of my toys first one is a SW 500 Mag 
Second is a Ruger Precision Rifle in 6mm Creed. Have one for short range blasts and one for long range!


----------



## ctrav

Very nice @metro424!


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> Weather was awesome, so I hit the range after work yesterday. Took a few of the M&P's out to ring some steel. We set up one of the 12x20's at 50yds for the B&T, but had some fun ringing it with the handguns as well. :thumbup:


Whats a B&T? It looks awesome...


----------



## Ware

ctrav said:


> Whats a B&T? It looks awesome...


It's a Swiss-made 9mm pistol caliber carbine.






And yes, awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

@Ware very nice weapon indeed!


----------



## Reddog90




----------



## Ware

Reddog90 said:


>


Nice! I have one of those Kopfjager shooting platforms. :thumbup:


----------



## marshtj

Reddog90 said:


>


None of those weapons compare to what is in the black box.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Something different...


----------



## ErosionWizard

Old country hunting rifle. 30/06 woodsmaster with custom rounds.


----------



## ErosionWizard

Reddog90 said:


>


I guess the only question is....... When are we going hog hunting?? I love that lower with the Texas outline.


----------



## Reddog90

marshtj said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those weapons compare to what is in the black box.
Click to expand...

This guy gets it.


----------



## Reddog90

ErosionWizard said:


> Reddog90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the only question is....... When are we going hog hunting?? I love that lower with the Texas outline.
Click to expand...

Spot and stalk hog hunting with suppressed thermal rifles on tripods is just about the most fun you can have with your clothes on. That's an Aero TX lower. I cerakoted it a dark burnt bronze mix and built an 11.5" SBR with mix of good parts. It's an awesome size and I really enjoy running it.


----------



## ErosionWizard

Nice. My dad is a military man from Texas. I bet he would like that one also. He will soon be relocating to Georgetown. One of my goals is getting some time in the field with him. He will be 75 this year and we only ever had a few times for hunting. The few trips are some of my most happy memories. We have been away from Tx my whole life. But I have heard all the stories from my family back there. Most start with.... This one time at the deer lease. Lol. Truly Gods country for multiple reasons. Best wishes to you and yours. Y'all be safe out there.


----------



## bullet

I grew up with guns...my whole family owns them even my mother :lol:. I have about half a dozen myself with my *IWI SAR Tavor 5.56* being the most unique. Customized with various replacement parts and modifications. I don't really go to the range anymore, I've been rather busy with life, but here's a pic of it from a few years ago...


----------



## ceral weed killer

Man i love those tavors! One day imma gonna get me one!

Trying to upload my favorite glock, a 27 with xgrips a red dot and some trigger work. Maybe it will work maybe it wont lol


----------



## ceral weed killer

Apparently my computer foo suxs!


----------



## dfw_pilot

@ceral weed killer

Help posting pics.


----------



## Rockinar

ceral weed killer said:


> Man i love those tavors! One day imma gonna get me one!


Better grab one. The SAR is being discontinued and now everything is that ugly X95 which I just don't like. I like the SAR better.


----------



## ThomasPI

I'll play: Walther PPS M2 9mm, Glock 26 9mm and Glock G30S 45 all concealed carry and hidden throughout the house. Remington 870 Police 12 Gauge. Should we be the recipient of unwanted intruders they won't be leaving the same way they came in.


----------



## marshtj

Good someone with a list, now I can participate:
Pistols: All 9mm
H&K P7 M8
Kimber Micro9
Glock 19C
Sig P290 (really don't like this gun)
CZ SP-01 Phantom
Ruger 22/45 Light

Long Guns:
Thompson ProHunter w/ 2 custom Barrels (308 and 280 Ack)
Steyr Prohunter 308
Sig MCR
Ruger PC Carbine
PWS Summit
Magnum Research 22 WMR
Remington 870
Stoeger Over-Under Double Defense
Beretta A400
Brocock Compatto

Wow, I really need to get rid of some stuff.


----------



## daniel3507

FYI combat armory has some good deals on AR uppers for July 4. Bcg and charging handle not included

http://www.combatarmory.com/upper-assembly-kits/


----------



## NoslracNevok

Well shoot. Carrying while doing yard work pays off.

https://youtu.be/eZIW6wD5vl4


----------



## dpainter68

NoslracNevok said:


> Well shoot. Carrying while doing yard work pays off.


You never know when you'll need it!


----------



## jakemauldin

ctrav said:


> Looking for thoughts on holsters please. IWB, OWB, AIWB, leather or Kydex? Any thoughts or recommendations based on your experiences are all welcome and certainly appreciated.


@ctrav Did you ever find a holster? one holster I haven't seen mentioned in the thread is the Stealth Gear IWB Ventcore holsters. I have a subcompact xd 40 and I use the Stealth Gear. I wear it in the small of my back since its a larger gun it conceals better plus I'd rather get shot in the @ss vs the jewels if it ever went off while in my pants. I have used the aliengear holsters and they are nice but I found this holster to be very similar in functionality but the ventcore pad is much more comfortable.








https://stealthgearusa.com/springfield-armory-xd-sub-compact-no-accessory-standard-ventcore-holster/


----------



## dpainter68

ctrav said:


> Looking for thoughts on holsters please. IWB, OWB, AIWB, leather or Kydex? Any thoughts or recommendations based on your experiences are all welcome and certainly appreciated.


I highly recommend the Comp-tac MTAC IWB. Very comfortable. I prefer they leather backing for IWB. You can also buy the kydex bodies for it and swap them out if you want to carry different firearms. I carry a Sig P320 X-carry all day long and hardly know it's there. I prefer kydex for OWB. There's a lot of different options out there for that. I have a Blackpoint tactical for my P226 w/light and it carried it well. I carry my P320 OWB in a Blade-Tech that I found on sale and I like it. Holds the weapon very tight against me.


----------



## dpainter68

dfw_pilot said:


> I like IWB because OWB guys get shot at first, haha.


Not when you still conceal and carry OWB 

But yeah. I don't open carry. You either become the first target or they walk up behind you and steal your gun and rob you with it haha


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for thoughts on holsters please. IWB, OWB, AIWB, leather or Kydex? Any thoughts or recommendations based on your experiences are all welcome and certainly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav Did you ever find a holster? one holster I haven't seen mentioned in the thread is the Stealth Gear IWB Ventcore holsters. I have a subcompact xd 40 and I use the Stealth Gear. I wear it in the small of my back since its a larger gun it conceals better plus I'd rather get shot in the @ss vs the jewels if it ever went off while in my pants. I have used the aliengear holsters and they are nice but I found this holster to be very similar in functionality but the ventcore pad is much more comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://stealthgearusa.com/springfield-armory-xd-sub-compact-no-accessory-standard-ventcore-holster/
Click to expand...

I actually thought about stealth gear but went with alien and I don't really care for it. Better/different holster is on my winter list of things to do 👌🏾


----------



## ctrav

dpainter68 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for thoughts on holsters please. IWB, OWB, AIWB, leather or Kydex? Any thoughts or recommendations based on your experiences are all welcome and certainly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend the Comp-tac MTAC IWB. Very comfortable. I prefer they leather backing for IWB. You can also buy the kydex bodies for it and swap them out if you want to carry different firearms. I carry a Sig P320 X-carry all day long and hardly know it's there. I prefer kydex for OWB. There's a lot of different options out there for that. I have a Blackpoint tactical for my P226 w/light and it carried it well. I carry my P320 OWB in a Blade-Tech that I found on sale and I like it. Holds the weapon very tight against me.
Click to expand...

Thanks I will take a look this winter. I purchased an Alien Gear but not overly fond of it 😩


----------



## dpainter68

ctrav said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for thoughts on holsters please. IWB, OWB, AIWB, leather or Kydex? Any thoughts or recommendations based on your experiences are all welcome and certainly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend the Comp-tac MTAC IWB. Very comfortable. I prefer they leather backing for IWB. You can also buy the kydex bodies for it and swap them out if you want to carry different firearms. I carry a Sig P320 X-carry all day long and hardly know it's there. I prefer kydex for OWB. There's a lot of different options out there for that. I have a Blackpoint tactical for my P226 w/light and it carried it well. I carry my P320 OWB in a Blade-Tech that I found on sale and I like it. Holds the weapon very tight against me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I will take a look this winter. I purchased an Alien Gear but not overly fond of it 😩
Click to expand...

Yeah, I tried one of those at one time. I already had a Comp-tac for my Glock 19 and tried an alien gear for my Sig. Ended up buying a new Comp-tac for my Sig after that.


----------



## ctrav

dpainter68 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend the Comp-tac MTAC IWB. Very comfortable. I prefer they leather backing for IWB. You can also buy the kydex bodies for it and swap them out if you want to carry different firearms. I carry a Sig P320 X-carry all day long and hardly know it's there. I prefer kydex for OWB. There's a lot of different options out there for that. I have a Blackpoint tactical for my P226 w/light and it carried it well. I carry my P320 OWB in a Blade-Tech that I found on sale and I like it. Holds the weapon very tight against me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will take a look this winter. I purchased an Alien Gear but not overly fond of it 😩
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I tried one of those at one time. I already had a Comp-tac for my Glock 19 and tried an alien gear for my Sig. Ended up buying a new Comp-tac for my Sig after that.
Click to expand...

Did you order online or somewhere local?


----------



## dpainter68

ctrav said:


> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will take a look this winter. I purchased an Alien Gear but not overly fond of it 😩
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I tried one of those at one time. I already had a Comp-tac for my Glock 19 and tried an alien gear for my Sig. Ended up buying a new Comp-tac for my Sig after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you order online or somewhere local?
Click to expand...

Ordered it from their website. They usually have a sale a few times a year around holidays.


----------



## ctrav

dpainter68 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dpainter68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I tried one of those at one time. I already had a Comp-tac for my Glock 19 and tried an alien gear for my Sig. Ended up buying a new Comp-tac for my Sig after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you order online or somewhere local?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ordered it from their website. They usually have a sale a few times a year around holidays.
Click to expand...

Good to know...thanks👍🏾


----------



## Bmossin

This is an awesome thread. Some of my babies. My favorite is my E-Series 1911. Just changed out the grips on it. I like the blue better. Same grips they use on the SW Performance Center 1911.

Other favorite is my 1943 Remington 1911. It is not complete numbers matching, but I love WWII history.


----------



## Ware

Nice @Bmossin. I entered the CMP 1911 raffle, but unfortunately didn't get drawn in the first batch.

Haven't been doing much shooting, but installed a LaRue trigger in my B&T today.


----------



## Bmossin

Thanks @Ware

Reading about that trigger seems like a solid upgrade. I haven't done any shooting in a good year plus. Need to find the time and make it a priority again.

I came across the CMP raffle a week after the applications to get into the drawing were due. I ended up finding mine on GunBroker and was happily surprised with what I ended up with. I wanted something with character and history and I feel that is what I received.


----------



## ctrav

Bmossin said:


> This is an awesome thread. Some of my babies. My favorite is my E-Series 1911. Just changed out the grips on it. I like the blue better. Same grips they use on the SW Performance Center 1911.
> 
> Other favorite is my 1943 Remington 1911. It is not complete numbers matching, but I love WWII history.


Nice collection...a 1911 and a Kimber are on my list as someday


----------



## dfw_pilot

I picked up some goodies and got a kick out of my FFL dealer's car in the parking lot. The abbreviation is NSFW, haha.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford

This came In yesterday, and I have another en route. .308 and 6.5 cm


----------



## dfw_pilot

Speaking of lowers, this came in last week.


----------



## Bmossin

dfw_pilot said:


> Speaking of lowers, this came in last week


Awesome


----------



## dfw_pilot

Fas1Safe Sale!


----------



## Ware

I used some Christmas money to upgrade my range bag. I went with the 5.11 Tactical Range Ready Bag. I am very pleased with the size and quality. When I took it out of the box it was so rigid that I thought all the compartments were stuffed with filler, but to my surprise they weren't - it's just that rigid.


*stock photo - note it did not come with the UCR IFAK Pouch

I also built out my special edition TLF lower into a 10.3" 5.56 pistol...


----------



## mtroo

@Ware Is that a SBR or a pistol? I was under the impression that if it has a stock and barrel <16 inches, it qualifies as an SBR. That build looks intriguing to say the least. Any other details of the build would be appreciated 
Thanks.


----------



## Ware

mtroo said:


> Ware Is that a SBR or a pistol? I was under the impression that if it has a stock and barrel <16 inches, it qualifies as an SBR. That build looks intriguing to say the least. Any other details of the build would be appreciated
> Thanks.


You are correct, but that's not a stock - it's an SB Tactical SBA3 pistol stabilizing brace. A virgin stripped lower can be built into a pistol or a rifle, but note that a rifle cannot be converted to a pistol. I do have some NFA stuff, but decided to try an AR pistol. There are some advantages and disadvantages to both.

Other build details:

Upper and lower are Anderson. 
Barrel is a 10.3" BA Hanson profile. 
Gas tube and BCG are Expo Arms.
I am currently running an H2 Buffer with a Sprinco Blue buffer spring.
Charging handle is a BCM Gunfighter w/Mod 3B (large) Latch.
Handguard is a 9" LaRue SAT. 
Grip is a LaRue A-PEG. 
Trigger is a LaRue MBT-1S. 
Magpul MBUS PRO's and an EOTech EXPS2-0 on top.​


----------



## mtroo

@Ware Thanks for the info. I am just starting to consider this rabbit hole. I have an assortment of rifles used for hunting as well as a few AR style firearms that I have used for prairie dogs and gofers. I am going to pursue a suppressor for my Varmaggedon 5.56 but the AR pistol is intriguing. I will need to research the laws in Montana but in general we have pretty friendly gun laws.


----------



## Ware

@mtroo it's definitely a rabbit hole - but so is every other hobby.

I have a handful of suppressors. I have some that are more or less dedicated and some that I swap around among rifles. When starting out, the best bang for the buck is obviously one that can be utilized across multiple platforms.

:thumbup:


----------



## kds

Ware said:


> I also built out my special edition TLF lower into a 10.3" 5.56 pistol...


This is going to be up in the TLF merch shop soon, right?


----------



## SGrabs33

Not super safe(get it?) but does anyone have one of these?

https://youtu.be/SlUApWpX_Ek


----------



## boltfanindenver

Finally got my stamps back for my cans. 7.62 can on that 300blk 80% lower pistol build that I can throw on my 5.56 build. And a .22 can on my 10/22 with a tactical solutions barrel with permanently attached shroud so it's still 16" barrel length with the suppressor on or off. Can't wait for the weather to warm up a bit so I can sling some lead through these.


----------



## kds

I wanted to build a "fun gun," something a little different than what I've been shooting. I picked up an M&P9 5", Trijicon RMR 2, and slide milling/cerakote on Black Friday.

Here's what it looked like after the FFL transfer:










And here's what it looked like after slide milling for the RMR and slide cerakote from Primary Machine, and frame cerakoting from a local shop:










Cerakoting "comes with" the slide milling and thought I might as well get a digital camo pattern for the slide. I was aiming for an urban camo pattern. The colors used were Armor Black (H-190Q), Magpul OD Green (H-232Q), and Sig Dark Grey (H-210Q). The Magpul OD Green was definitely different than what I was expecting, it turned out to be more of a sparkly FDE. The frame is Armor Black. The cerakoting on the slide are also kind of a weird texture? They are a little grippy, like paper. Not sure how well that's going to age.

I'm going to take it to another gunsmith and get some work on the barrel and trigger most likely, but I plan on shooting it in the carry optics division at my next USPSA match for giggles.

As soon as I put all this together S&W came out with a CORE version of the 5" 2.0 and in black :?

Here are my two 5" M&Ps I use in USPSA competition... the other one is stock except for some Dawson fiber optic sights.


----------



## Ware

Nice @kds! I have Apex triggers in most of my M&P's. I like them a lot.


----------



## ctrav

Just picked up a Canik TP9SFX for myself and a TP9SF One for my son as a birthday gift...


----------



## thelawnpirate

@kds@Ware ive been debating between the full-size and compact M&P 2.0, any thoughts on it? If there really are no significant differences other than ease of concealed carry, I do kinda like the look of the full size a little more. Sweet gun though. Gonna get one real soon.


----------



## thelawnpirate

@Ware your SBRs and the Grendel build are freakin awesome. Where did you get your SBRs and how do you recommend I go about my first AR build? (Website/YouTuber/selling any of yours?) jk haha


----------



## thelawnpirate

@dfw_pilot Eagle was packed today and my brother couldn't get his transfer done because the background check site was down. GrabAGun is awesome, but curious to know other good places to buy (B&M in the area or online).


----------



## dfw_pilot

thelawnpirate said:


> @dfw_pilot Eagle was packed today and my brother couldn't get his transfer done because the background check site was down. GrabAGun is awesome, but curious to know other good places to buy (B&M in the area or online).


GrabAGun is the best B&M, IMO, but I only buy online now. Gun.deals will show you the best price via UPC. Find the gun you want on GrabAGun, look up the UPC, and search via Gun.deals. Then ship it to Lewisville Pawn for a $10 transfer. No better deal around. That's a shame the background check system was down. I had a suppressor arrive last week and had to wait a couple extra days due to the system being down. $40 transfers is for the birds . . . spend $10 at Lewisville Pawn.

You asked earlier about AR builds and YouTube . . . I really like Larry Potterfield's Lower and Upper build videos. Larry has forgotten more than most people know about AR's and I've built 10+ AR's since watching those. It's addictive, so be careful. I also really like MrGunsNGear. For general shooting and mostly pistols, no one is better, imo, than Hickok45.

PSA is a great place to start with building AR's or buying uppers and lowers. Larue makes Ultimate Upper kits that are really sweet that Mr. Ware and I enjoy putting together. I also really like their two-stage straight bow triggers. They are in all my AR's and I buy three at a time, all the time.

I used to like buying complete rifles. Now that I know how to build them, it's more fun and rewarding to put them together, with the parts I choose, and then have them the way I want them. I built one _today_ and it's a great hobby and past time where I get to relax with my tools.

Cheers!


----------



## Ware

thelawnpirate said:


> @Ware your SBRs and the Grendel build are freakin awesome. Where did you get your SBRs and how do you recommend I go about my first AR build? (Website/YouTuber/selling any of yours?) jk haha


I built my SBR's by filing an ATF Form 1 on a lower. Once the Form 1 is approved, you can assemble the SBR. The e-file system is currently the fastest path to a Form 1 approval. I think they are currently taking around 4-6 weeks, but I haven't done one in a while.

dfw mentioned some good sources for AR build videos. There are a bunch of them.


----------



## kds

thelawnpirate said:


> @[email protected] ive been debating between the full-size and compact M&P 2.0, any thoughts on it? If there really are no significant differences other than ease of concealed carry, I do kinda like the look of the full size a little more. Sweet gun though. Gonna get one real soon.


I love my 4.25" M&P 2.0. If you want an M&P with a full-sized grip and a shorter barrel for carry, they do make a 3.6" variant that I also carry when I don't feel fat. Shoots pretty similar to the 4.25" and is a lot more comfortable to hold than a Shield.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Something I learned today: The idea that .300 Blackout is optimized for a 9 inch barrel . . . is a complete myth.

[media]https://youtu.be/4VNl7QXykUY[/media]​


----------



## arrigetch peaks

Did people stop buying .40 cal pistols? Are they not cool anymore? I was at the gun store today and all of 9mm and 45acp was depleted. There was boxes and boxes of .40. I sold my G22 a few years ago to pay for an unforeseen expense and have never replaced it. 9mm is cheaper and until now had been plentiful so there was no need to purchase a .40 cal.


----------



## dfw_pilot

My guess: 40 is more money and recoil than 9. With today's good SD ammo in 9, the difference in the two calibers just isn't worth the two negatives for a lot of people.


----------



## Dkrem

.40 seems all but abandoned when FBI jumped back to 9mm, and most other law enforcement quickly followed suit.

I made a range trip with our church pastor a while back and shot his .40 Glock 27 (the mini) back to back with my 9mm G19 and other than not having a pinkie purchase on the G27 they didn't feel much different. The 27 maybe had a little less snap in exchange for a slight bit more shove, but that perception could have completely been the differences in my grip experience.


----------



## Ware

Dkrem said:


> .40 seems all but abandoned when FBI jumped back to 9mm, and most other law enforcement quickly followed suit.


Agree.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

I am a certified Glock armorer, AR armorer, and teach classes on the AR and AK at on the of gun clubs here.

I have shot, handled, or owned more firearms than I can even guess at.

When the world ends and it overrun by zombies, I'm taking my Glocks and my AK's!


----------



## cesjr86

arrigetch peaks said:


> Did people stop buying .40 cal pistols? Are they not cool anymore? I was at the gun store today and all of 9mm and 45acp was depleted. There was boxes and boxes of .40. I sold my G22 a few years ago to pay for an unforeseen expense and have never replaced it. 9mm is cheaper and until now had been plentiful so there was no need to purchase a .40 cal.


Personally I still shot .40 my Sig 229 is chambered in .40 and it is an excellent pistol


----------



## dfw_pilot

The ATF has been good to me the last couple weeks (Or maybe it's me who's been good to the ATF?).

I'm behind on buying things like optics because I've been focused on acquiring the guns themselves as a first priority. I also probably should have put the mount for the FDE TranQuilo on the FDE gun, which is my TLF Lower in .300 BLK with slightly non-matching MI BCG, haha. Oh well. :evil:

All three SBR's were approved in ~ 30 days and these cans were only in jail for ~ 4.5 months, so if you're on the fence: do it. :bandit:


----------



## SGrabs33

​


dfw_pilot said:


> The ATF has been good to me the last couple weeks (Or maybe it's me who's been good to the ATF?).
> 
> I'm behind on buying things like optics because I've been focused on acquiring the guns themselves as a first priority. I also probably should have put the mount for the FDE TranQuilo on the FDE gun, which is my TLF Lower in .300 BLK with slightly non-matching MI BCG, haha. Oh well. :evil:
> 
> All three SBR's were approved in ~ 30 days and these cans were only in jail for ~ 4.5 months, so if you're on the fence: do it. :bandit:


Sweet stuff! Wish I knew where to start with these.


----------



## dfw_pilot

SGrabs33 said:


> Sweet stuff! Wish I knew where to start with these.


I recommend starting with a quality trust from a local trust attorney. Then let the fun begin. :thumbup:


----------



## cglarsen

kds said:


> Since I don't have a wife or kids, my babies are dogs and firearms so that's where all my money goes! And since I have two new babies on the way (M&P9 2.0 5" and an M&P9 Compact 3.6" for carry) I guess you can say I'm nesting -- finally invested in a cabinet -- a SecureIt Agile 52.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a lot. When I bought it, there was a chance I was going to be moving to Ohio for work (I'm not!) so the portability over a traditional safe was a plus for me. I had been saving up for a Liberty safe but really a fire is still going to cook whatever's in it and a thief can still go at it with an angle grinder and some time. I did get a little battery-operated motion-activated light off Amazon and stuck it to the inside top of the safe so it comes on when I open it.
> 
> I started out with the M&P Shield, then added an M&P9 2.0 4.25", then upgraded the Shield to the 2.0. Then I also got the M&P15. So it only stands to reason that I might as well get the 5" and the 3.6". I also got new holsters from Tier 1 Concealed for the Shield and the 3.6" and I'm going to mess around with some weapon-mounted lights. I can't stop myself! This should be it for a while though. I started doing competitions and it's something I enjoy doing so I can _mostly_ justify the spending. I thought I would be content with the first couple of firearms...


NIce...So how do you like the Agile 52 now that you've had it a while? Considering one of these "non-traditional" gun safes as well. How secure is it really?


----------



## kds

cglarsen said:


> NIce...So how do you like the Agile 52 now that you've had it a while? Considering one of these "non-traditional" gun safes as well. How secure is it really?


I still like it a lot. The only problem is I need a bigger one now! I would get another one if I ever get sick of cramming everything in there. I just checked their site and looks like they've branched out into government contracts so they make a lot more stuff now.

I've since bolted it into the concrete floor and it's in a somewhat hidden room behind a locked door, I feel pretty secure about it. You could take an angle grinder to it and cut it open in some time but at that point the burglar would have been in my home for some amount of time already and with them tripping some smart home sensors and cameras I would know about it.


----------



## cglarsen

@dfw_pilot very nice rigs. Re What are the primary advantages of an NFA trust vs individual other than passing firearms down to others? Faster turn around times? Estate protection? Have not found a good explanation in layman's terms yet.


----------



## NoslracNevok

We have a DFW Wand, why not break down a "DFW Rifle". Ironic thing, I was an armorer back in the day, but don't own a firearm now. Casually observing and making notes on my best options.


----------



## dfw_pilot

cglarsen said:


> @dfw_pilot very nice rigs. Re What are the primary advantages of an NFA trust vs individual other than passing firearms down to others? Faster turn around times? Estate protection? Have not found a good explanation in layman's terms yet.


DuckDuckGo has some good answers. I went with a Trust because I wanted my wife and kids to be able to use our NFA items without the need for me to be present. Also, my wife knows the combination to our vault, so she has access to NFA items when I'm not home. Without a Trust, this is technically a violation. I have other things in my Trust and this _may_ help avoid probate while also adding privacy. I personally think that for a small upfront hassle, it's just not worth future headaches to not use a trust.



NoslracNevok said:


> I was an armorer back in the day, but don't own a firearm now.


This needs to be rectified immediately. When seconds count, the police are minutes away, especially these last few weeks.


----------



## cglarsen

@dfw_pilot Great article. I agree the ability for wife and kids to have possession of regulated items when not present makes it worth doing if for no other reason. I think she may really like shooting my future CZ Scorpion SBR suppressed...she just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## BermudaBoy

After about fifteen years I've made my first purchase.


----------



## dfw_pilot

BermudaBoy said:


> I've made my first purchase.


Nice purchase. I've heard so many good things about RMR'd pistols, I'm going to have to try Glock MOS.


----------



## BermudaBoy

dfw_pilot said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made my first purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice purchase. I've heard so many good things about RMR'd pistols, I'm going to have to try Glock MOS.
Click to expand...

I replaced my old gen 3 Glock for the gen 5. It was time for an upgrade and all the cool kids at the range use RMRs so I decided to join the cool kids club. I'll take it out this week and see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## TC2

I hope this isn't off topic for this thread. I'm just getting into shooting and looking for some good (the best!) ear protection. I think I want some electronic muffs, for the ability to hear what's going on around me, and perhaps the option of adding music (also useful for mowing!). I've heard that using in ear, in addition to muffs, is a good way to go for extra protection. You guys normally have your fingers on the the pulse of quality and function, so I'm wondering what you would recommend?


----------



## Ware

TC2 said:


> I hope this isn't off topic for this thread. I'm just getting into shooting and looking for some good (the best!) ear protection. I think I want some electronic muffs, for the ability to hear what's going on around me, and perhaps the option of adding music (also useful for mowing!). I've heard that using in ear, in addition to muffs, is a good way to go for extra protection. You guys normally have your fingers on the the pulse of quality and function, so I'm wondering what you would recommend?


Not off topic. :thumbup:

I have a pair of MSA Sordin Supreme Pro X with gel ear pads, but I also don't think you could go wrong with a set of 3M Peltors. On the budget end, I have a pair of Howard Leight Impact Sports with some aftermarket gel pads that work fine too. Whatever you go with, gel pads create a really nice seal.


----------



## JDay

New member here, just stumbled across this section. Love seeing all the Larue gear. I have an 18" Larue 5.56 and a Tranquilo suppressor that should be getting out of jail any day now (paperwork submitted 5/22/19).


----------



## Mocajoe

Ware said:


> TC2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this isn't off topic for this thread. I'm just getting into shooting and looking for some good (the best!) ear protection. I think I want some electronic muffs, for the ability to hear what's going on around me, and perhaps the option of adding music (also useful for mowing!). I've heard that using in ear, in addition to muffs, is a good way to go for extra protection. You guys normally have your fingers on the the pulse of quality and function, so I'm wondering what you would recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> Not off topic. :thumbup:
> 
> I have a pair of MSA Sordin Supreme Pro X with gel ear pads, but I also don't think you could go wrong with a set of 3M Peltors. On the budget end, I have a pair of Howard Leight Impact Sports with some aftermarket gel pads that work fine too. Whatever you go with, gel pads create a really nice seal.
Click to expand...

I have a pair of Westone custom ear protection devices. These required a visit to an audiologist to have the molds made and then sent to Westone. They work well for Sporting Clays or hunting when you need to hear conversations or other low volume sounds before you fire. I believe the best protection is Muffs over some type of internal ear plug. If you really want to delve into the technical aspects of hearing protection check out this white paper from Westone's website. 
https://www.westone.com/store/downloads/defendear/DE_White_Paper.pdf


----------



## BobLovesGrass

My collection can not compare with many of yours.

We have a few hand-me-downs from my wife's grandfather don't recall models but a 16gauge shotgun, single shot .22lr and a semiautomatic .22lr with the tube in the stock.
KelTec PMR 30
H&K 416 .22LR
Mossberg Patriot 6.5Creedmoor with Vortex scope.

The KelTec is a novelty, has a poor reliability reputation but I feed it Hornady Critical Defense and it is fine. The long stroke needed for .22WRM just needs a powerful load to cycle.
The H&K 416 .22lr was bought because I wanted an adjustable stock I could teach the wife and kids both with. Stock trigger was 7lbs so I had to upgrade that right away, 7lbs. is a bit much for kids.
Mossberg Patriot was because after decades of not hunting, my Dad really wanted me to go with him. I grew up using shotgun for deer, never sighted a scope or shot 100yards but after a box and a half I was shooting 1" groups and it did is job well on the day it needed to. One of my 65lbs. girls has shot it and still had a smile on her face, muzzle jumps but about nothing on the shoulder.

I would like to get into some nicer equipment but there are other priorities.


----------



## cglarsen

dfw_pilot said:


> Something I learned today: The idea that .300 Blackout is optimized for a 9 inch barrel . . . is a complete myth.
> 
> [media]https://youtu.be/4VNl7QXykUY[/media]​


Really interested in this caliber for a pistol build. Unfortunately EVERYTHING related to anything firearms is sold out....gives me time to research at least.


----------



## SGrabs33

No Fas1 safe discount for Father's Day this year @dfw_pilot?


----------



## dfw_pilot

SGrabs33 said:


> No Fas1 safe discount for Father's Day this year @dfw_pilot?


It doesn't look like it, but you can save 10% with the newsletter. I think the best I've seen is 20% off with free carpeting. So it's buy now or hold out for later.


----------



## dfw_pilot

My new Dead Air Silencer shirt came in today, haha.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> My new Dead Air Silencer shirt came in today, haha.


That's amazing. Two of my favorite things.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm definitely going to step my firearms game. My first and only weapon ever owned was a hi point


----------



## Dkrem

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm definitely going to step my firearms game. My first and only weapon ever owned was a hi point


I'm so sorry, we all make mistakes.


----------



## JDay

Fourteen months to the day since I submitted my Form 4 for a suppressor. Getting impatient.


----------



## Ware

JDay said:


> Fourteen months to the day since I submitted my Form 4 for a suppressor. Getting impatient.


Ouch, I don't remember what my longest wait is, but 14 months is a long time by any standard.


----------



## JDay

Ware said:


> JDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fourteen months to the day since I submitted my Form 4 for a suppressor. Getting impatient.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, I don't remember what my longest wait is, but 14 months is a long time by any standard.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I actually called the ATF after making this post and was told it was approved on 4/10/20. After calling my FFL and telling them this, the stamp has now "just come in". I think they've been sitting on it for a while even after me checking in with them every few weeks.


----------



## Ware

JDay said:


> Yeah, I actually called the ATF after making this post and was told it was approved on 4/10/20. After calling my FFL and telling them this, the stamp has now "just come in". I think they've been sitting on it for a while even after me checking in with them every few weeks.


Sounds like it. I'm wanting to say ATF has said they mail them within 30 days after approval.


----------



## FATC1TY

Anyone mess with the "solvent traps", and building their own suppressors?

I got a quiet bore a few weeks back and haven't done anything with it yet.


----------



## Ware

FATC1TY said:


> Anyone mess with the "solvent traps", and building their own suppressors?
> 
> I got a quiet bore a few weeks back and haven't done anything with it yet.


I haven't, but work with a guy who has done some Form 1 cans. He seems pretty happy with them.


----------



## JDay

Finally got my suppressor. LaRue Tranquilo on a LaRue 18" 5.56. 5.56 doesn't suppress well, but it definitely takes the pain out of shooting it without ear pro.

I plan on also using this can on a .300blk shooting subs for pigs.


----------



## Ware

JDay said:


> Finally got my suppressor. LaRue Tranquilo on a LaRue 18" 5.56. 5.56 doesn't suppress well, but it definitely takes the pain out of shooting it without ear pro.
> 
> I plan on also using this can on a .300blk shooting subs for pigs.


Nice! I have a Tranquilo. I'm a LaRue junkie. :thumbup:


----------



## BermudaBoy

Just got a new toy. Hopefully it's a good way to repurpose a seldom used Glock 23. Now the hunt begins to find some ammo.


----------



## shelby48085

M&P EZ Shield. I won it in a raffle at a fundraiser wild game dinner thingy in 2018. I had my choice of different guns I could select. All my coworkers were telling me what to get, but the EZ Shield looked like it would fit in my purse much better.

I've only pulled it out once when I was really spooked. And it is under the mattress where I can get to it very easily at night.


----------



## 440mag

shelby48085 said:


> M&P EZ Shield. ... And it is under the mattress where I can get to it very easily at night.


  . . . wait ...  . . .


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm going to put together my first AR pistol wish me luck. I'll update and post pics when all the parts come through


----------



## SGrabs33

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm going to put together my first AR pistol wish me luck. I'll update and post pics when all the parts come through


Would love to see this. Thanks.


----------



## Thor865

Gold arrived today.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Father in law picked up ome of the new 9mm, single stack, slim glocks.

Now i want one, but you cant find ammo!!


----------



## Guest

+1 S&W 9mm M&P Shield EZ in it's rightful place


----------



## CenlaLowell

Okay here goes I ordered the upper from Bear Creek arsenal.



Ordered the lower from palmetto state armory



Put together this morning



Still have to buy hand stops, optics, sights


----------



## Thor865

CenlaLowell said:


> Okay here goes I ordered the upper from Bear Creek arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered the lower from palmetto state armory
> 
> 
> 
> Put together this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to buy hand stops, optics, sights


Put ya an aim point or eotech, the latter I prefer. And your set


----------



## Thor865

Nixnix42 said:


> +1 S&W 9mm M&P Shield EZ in it's rightful place


That's my wife's ccw. She loves it


----------



## Guest

Yep my wife loves her's as well&#128077;


----------



## TulsaFan

I don't know if this is off subject? However, what kind of spotting scopes are you guys using?


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> I don't know if this is off subject? However, what kind of spotting scopes are you guys using?


I bought a lightly used Leupold Mark 4 12-40x60mm (60040). A few years ago I put it in a Kinetic Optics Hub with an inexpensive Vortex Crossfire red dot on top for quick target acquisition.

I really like having a milling reticle in the spotting scope for quickly measuring off adjustments.



You usually get what you pay for when it comes to glass, but like anything else you also have to ask yourself what you're using it for, how often, and how serious you are about it.

For a similar, but more budget friendly option I would probably check out this Bushnell Legend T Series - currently on sale at Amazon.


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware said:


> I bought a lightly used Leupold Mark 4 12-40x60mm (60040). A few years ago I put it in a Kinetic Optics Hub with an inexpensive Vortex Crossfire red dot on top for quick target acquisition.
> 
> I really like having a milling reticle in the spotting scope for quickly measuring off adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> You usually get what you pay for when it comes to glass, but like anything else you also have to ask yourself what you're using it for, how often, and how serious you are about it.
> 
> For a similar, but more budget friendly option I would probably check out this Bushnell Legend T Series - currently on sale at Amazon.


I am going to need to do some research on it. I expected you had a Zeiss. :lol:

I have always wanted a Pentax PF-80ED after several trips to the national parks without a spotting scope. It a great scope for the price point.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Came in yesterday.


----------



## dleonard11122

Nixnix42 said:


> +1 S&W 9mm M&P Shield EZ in it's rightful place
> 
> 
> Can I get a link to that safe? I'm looking for something similar to mount under an end table.


----------



## FATC1TY

Snagged a Beretta 690 Black Sport, over/under 12 gauge for sport clay shooting. Pretty comfortable gun, swings well for a 32"


----------



## Ware

Very nice @FATC1TY!


----------



## FATC1TY

Ware said:


> Very nice @FATC1TY!


I figured you'd like that... I had my eye and ALMOST grabbed a Browning Citori CXS White in 30 inch, but this came around as I was looking and kind of couldn't pass.

I'm sure I'll get my Browning one day, Beretta it is for now!


----------



## Guest

dleonard11122 said:


> Nixnix42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 S&W 9mm M&P Shield EZ in it's rightful place
> 
> 
> Can I get a link to that safe? I'm looking for something similar to mount under an end table.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/RPNB-Mounted-Biometric-Fingerprint-Security/dp/B07QFQ179L/ref=zg_bs_4200861_4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1GSBSWFQK9TJT8RHN6K3
Click to expand...


----------



## dfw_pilot

dleonard11122 said:


> Can I get a link to that safe? I'm looking for something similar to mount under an end table.





Nixnix42 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/RPNB-Mounted-Biometric-Fingerprint-Security/dp/B07QFQ179L/ref=zg_bs_4200861_4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1GSBSWFQK9TJT8RHN6K3


Don't forget to check out the beefy Fas1Safe as well, even tho it's a bit more money.


----------



## dfw_pilot

My TLF Lower® got a Nomad added to the end and an etched PA 1x reticle. Sometimes red dots look like red stars and this one is very sharp.

The Wolfman finally came in for my SP9A3. I'm anxious to try it out because the delayed blowback system on the A3 should make it quieter, although it still needs a brace.


----------



## Ware

:shock:


----------



## SGrabs33

BermudaBoy said:


> After about fifteen years I've made my first purchase.


Hows the holosun working out? I am trying to figure out which I will get for my G45.


----------



## BermudaBoy

SGrabs33 said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After about fifteen years I've made my first purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the holosun working out? I am trying to figure out which I will get for my G45.
Click to expand...

Love it. I bought another to go on my Glock 23 carbine conversion kit.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Where's the best place to buy *closed*-cell foam blanks to build a custom rifle case?


----------



## Mightyquinn

dfw_pilot said:


> Where's the best place to buy *closed*-cell foam blanks to build a custom rifle case?


I bought some pick and pull foam from these guys years ago, they seem to have a good selection.

Foam Factory


----------



## Lawn Noob

Here's my old school lawn protection...


----------



## Ware

Happy Birthday to me. I got a call from the CMP on Friday to let me know my number came up for the 1911 program. I submitted my packet a little over 2 years ago! I was offered a choice of all 3 grades (service, field or rack). I opted for the highest (service) grade. They shipped it yesterday and it arrived at my FFL today.

It's a Remington Rand slide and frame. The serial number dates it as a 1945 production (75 years ago!). I really like the character of the original worn finish. My wife's number came up about a year ago and the service grade pistol she got was a Colt slide on an Ithaca frame that had been reworked and re-parkerized prior to storage. I think her serial number is a 1943 production.

I think they are really neat pieces of history. :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider

Those 1911s are really cool. I like both of them - the parkerized one looks very well refinished, and modern; whereas the Remington Rand has that warfront patina that shows it guarded someone on duty, and I think the fact that it is a Remington, and a Remington Rand, given their double bankruptcy ("Chapter 22") makes it very collectible, in my book.

Wasn't Rand the typewriter company back in that day?

That is a very nice birthday present. If that gun could talk...!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Early Christmas Present arrived today. PSA 10.5" Carbine-length 5.56 NATO. Waiting for my Unity tactical sights to arrive within the next 2 weeks before I can take it out to the range. Seems like it's taking forever for anything to arrive lately. My order from Midway USA for some reloading items took a week to get here prior to Thanksgiving week.

That being said, does anyone on the thread actively reload? If so, I'm curious if you'd be willing to trade some small rifle primers for some small pistol primers. I have several thousand of Winchester and CCI.


----------



## tommyboy

Why on this forum is there not a "like, thumbs up, happy face" or other icon of approval ability?


----------



## Ware

tommyboy said:


> Why on this forum is there not a "like, thumbs up, happy face" or other icon of approval ability?


Meh, this isn't Facebook. If you appreciate something someone posts, just take a minute and respond. :thumbup:


----------



## NoslracNevok

My first build, Anderson lower and going for budget. Need to decide on all the upper options. I was a USMC armorer, funny I was oblivious to the rabbit hole of private firearms.


----------



## Ware

Looks like you're off to a good start. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## dfw_pilot

NoslracNevok said:


> Need to decide on all the upper options.


LaRue Upper kits are a nice all-in-one, but I really like Midwest Industries hand guards with any decent milspec upper like an Aero.

Many roads to Dallas. Building is fun and addictive!


----------



## FATC1TY

Ware said:


> I was going to buy my nephew a box of ammo for Christmas, but I couldn't afford it so I'm giving him $100 instead.
> 
> :lol:


I've bought a lot of ammo, amongst other things, and rarely do I time it right.

This year though, I managed 1000rd of federal .556 for $230 bucks shipped back in the spring and didn't even need it, just splurged.

Little did I know...!


----------



## jimbeckel

FATC1TY said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to buy my nephew a box of ammo for Christmas, but I couldn't afford it so I'm giving him $100 instead.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought a lot of ammo, amongst other things, and rarely do I time it right.
> 
> This year though, I managed 1000rd of federal .556 for $230 bucks shipped back in the spring and didn't even need it, just splurged.
> That was a good buy, my wife just picked me up a box of .556 while in North Carolina and it was $130 for 150 rounds
> 
> Little did I know...!
Click to expand...


----------



## jimbeckel

Colonel K0rn said:


> Tomorrow, a letter from the ATF will be published on the Federal Register to allow comments on the ATF's letter regarding stabilizing pistol braces. The ATF is attempting to float a test balloon into the sky to see if any gun owners will call them on their BS. It's not law, it's just "we're going to float this letter out there and ask for comment, and your opinions and see what happens."
> 
> Here's a link to the letter from the ATF & DOJ. https://public-inspection.federalregister.gov/2020-27857.pdf
> 
> The Federal Register will be open for comment starting tomorrow, and will be open for 14 days (12/18-1/2/21).https://www.federalregister.gov/pub...r-classifying-weapons-with-stabilizing-braces
> 
> If you're a gun owner, any imposition of regulation that requires registration of legally purchased non-NFA items that have the ability to turn owners of those items into felons overnight should be alarming, should that owner choose not to follow their suggestions of 1. registration, 2. modification or 3. destruction. Please take some time to voice your concerns, and comment on this ridiculous infringement of our 2A rights, and let your other firearms enthusiast friends know about this as well.


I'm waiting on my Adams Arms p2 rifle to arrive before the Biden admin declares them illegal and goes for confiscation.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

jimbeckel said:


> I'm waiting on my Adams Arms p2 rifle to arrive before the Biden admin declares them illegal and goes for confiscation.


Nice! What are you getting it chambered in? I'm on the fence about what my next caliber will be, probably 300 b/o, but also considering 6.5 creedmoor.

This package just arrived for me today. I'm so glad to be getting off of my single-stage Lee press.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice!


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Nice! What are you getting it chambered in? I'm on the fence about what my next caliber will be, probably 300 b/o, but also considering 6.5 creedmoor.
> 
> This package just arrived for me today. I'm so glad to be getting off of my single-stage Lee press.


Very nice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deltahedge

Here's my two favorite guns. CZ Shadow 2 with a bunch of Cajun Gun Works parts added.


Ruger Precision Rifle in 6.5 CM. (Not pictured is a Thunder Beast 338 Ultra Suppressor. But I didn't want to get it out for the piciture)


----------



## PNW_George

Time to take some of my firearms out and clean them. I haven't fired this Ruger Super Blackhawk 3 Screw .44 in years and need to fix that. It is a blast to shoot, pun intended. 1969 I think. Serial number is cloned out, not filed off .


----------



## dfw_pilot

PNW_George said:


>


"That's a beautiful wheel gun you got there." - Hickok45


----------



## JDay

Ware said:


> Happy Birthday to me. I got a call from the CMP on Friday to let me know my number came up for the 1911 program. I submitted my packet a little over 2 years ago! I was offered a choice of all 3 grades (service, field or rack). I opted for the highest (service) grade. They shipped it yesterday and it arrived at my FFL today.
> 
> It's a Remington Rand slide and frame. The serial number dates it as a 1945 production (75 years ago!). I really like the character of the original worn finish. My wife's number came up about a year ago and the service grade pistol she got was a Colt slide on an Ithaca frame that had been reworked and re-parkerized prior to storage. I think her serial number is a 1943 production.
> 
> I think they are really neat pieces of history. :thumbup:


That's a great looking piece. My one experience with the CMP was great. I ordered an M1 Garand (I forget which grade, but new stock and tight barrel). I really wanted a war production Springfield, but it's obviously luck of the draw. I received a Springfield produced December 1941. Couldn't be happier. And she shoots great.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Wow, how awesome is that? Glad it's a good shooter.


----------



## Ware

Please note this is an _Outdoor Living & Other Hobbies_ topic - a place to discuss our common interest in firearms and the shooting sports.

Due to the sensitive nature of certain topics, please refrain from discussing laws, enforcement of laws, proposed laws/rulemakings, interpretation of the U.S. Constitution/Bill of Rights, politics, or other subjects that could derail this thread. There are plenty of other places (outside of TLF) to engage in that type of content/discussion.

Off topic posts will be removed.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Any other fans of AR pistols here? Here's my 7.62x39.


----------



## Ware

I like it @Lawn Noob


----------



## Ware

Santa brought me a new G43X with a note that said the Shield Arms S15 mags for it are on backorder.


----------



## jimbeckel

Ware said:


> Santa brought me a new G43X with a note that said the Shield Arms S15 mags for it are on backorder.


I bought the same gun this past summer and love it, probably shot 200+ rounds through it so far. It is the big brother to the 42 which is my EDC.


----------



## jimbeckel

Lawn Noob said:


> Any other fans of AR pistols here? Here's my 7.62x39.


Yes, waiting 12 weeks now for my Adams Arms p2 rifle


----------



## BermudaBoy

Finally decided to switch it up and get a shotgun, for home protection of course.


----------



## Wiley

BermudaBoy said:


> Finally decided to switch it up and get a shotgun, for home protection of course.


Nice :thumbup: That's right up my alley!


----------



## FATC1TY

Anyone here into clay shooting?

Got any sites or gear you enjoy? Perhaps your own launcher you think is worth the price tag?


----------



## Ware

FATC1TY said:


> Anyone here into clay shooting?
> 
> Got any sites or gear you enjoy? Perhaps your own launcher you think is worth the price tag?


I shoot trap occasionally. I am a member of a local club that has 3 trap/skeet fields, five stand, and a sporting clays course. I'm on a mission to find time to shoot more in 2021.


----------



## FATC1TY

Ware said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here into clay shooting?
> 
> Got any sites or gear you enjoy? Perhaps your own launcher you think is worth the price tag?
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot trap occasionally. I am a member of a local club that has 3 trap/skeet fields, five stand, and a sporting clays course. I'm on a mission to find time to shoot more in 2021.
Click to expand...

Yeah I've got one super local place, but it's extremely private, with an amazing sport clays course, five stand, etc. The other is private-ish and resort style, so doable but little expensive. Thinking about getting my own launchers and using someone's property in the woods if I can. Clay is cheap, finding the time is expensive! I just find more time in 2021 to bust clay. I'm a 60/70% busted shooter on a good day in sport clays and really good at 5 stand ironically. Super relaxing sport.


----------



## Lawn Noob

BermudaBoy said:


> Finally decided to switch it up and get a shotgun, for home protection of course.


That's interesting. How's the trigger?


----------



## BermudaBoy

Lawn Noob said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally decided to switch it up and get a shotgun, for home protection of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. How's the trigger?
Click to expand...

The trigger pull is fine. It was fun to shoot but I've only put 25 rounds through it. My only gripe, and it's a minor one, is that you have to change out the gas piston depending on the velocity of ammo.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I picked up a SCCY CPX-2RD.
A budget compact 9mm, comes with a red dot on sale at Scheels for $300
Is a double action only trigger which is odd compared to everything else I own. Very long smooth pull, no wall so I need to teach myself to just pull in one motion.
Was only able to buy one box of ammo so only 40rounds thru it sofar.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Never shot it yet. Feels great in the hands


----------



## Ware

Nice @CenlaLowell! I think some of the Walther offerings are underrated. They make some nice guns. Their U.S. HQ is here in Fort Smith, AR.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> Nice @CenlaLowell! I think some of the Walther offerings are underrated. They make some nice guns. Their U.S. HQ is here in Fort Smith, AR.


I shot it today at the range. I put 300 rounds threw it and my conclusion after that .. I love it. Feels really good in the hand, recoil is minimal, and looks beautiful. I'll bring it back to the range on Thursday

Thanks


----------



## Shizzlestix66

FATC1TY said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here into clay shooting?
> 
> Got any sites or gear you enjoy? Perhaps your own launcher you think is worth the price tag?
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot trap occasionally. I am a member of a local club that has 3 trap/skeet fields, five stand, and a sporting clays course. I'm on a mission to find time to shoot more in 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've got one super local place, but it's extremely private, with an amazing sport clays course, five stand, etc. The other is private-ish and resort style, so doable but little expensive. Thinking about getting my own launchers and using someone's property in the woods if I can. Clay is cheap, finding the time is expensive! I just find more time in 2021 to bust clay. I'm a 60/70% busted shooter on a good day in sport clays and really good at 5 stand ironically. Super relaxing sport.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what part of the metro your in but here in Covington we have South River Gun Club. Quite a few stands not sure how many exactly. It's a private club but I know on Wednesday they open the skeet ranges to the public. Not sure how much though. I only use pistol and rifle ranges. I'm not a clay guy. I'm not 100% sure but I think the skeet ranges might be open to the public on Saturdays as well, but not sure on that.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

Ware said:


> Santa brought me a new G43X with a note that said the Shield Arms S15 mags for it are on backorder.


I've heard through the grape vine that Shield Arms is working on a 10 rd for the G43. I like the 43X but I prefer to pocket carry. I pocket carry a Sig p365 3rd gen right now. But I would change in a heartbeat for a comparable capacity 43. I love my p365 but I shoot glocks better. The grips and bore axis just sit in my hand better.


----------



## FATC1TY

Shizzlestix66 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot trap occasionally. I am a member of a local club that has 3 trap/skeet fields, five stand, and a sporting clays course. I'm on a mission to find time to shoot more in 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've got one super local place, but it's extremely private, with an amazing sport clays course, five stand, etc. The other is private-ish and resort style, so doable but little expensive. Thinking about getting my own launchers and using someone's property in the woods if I can. Clay is cheap, finding the time is expensive! I just find more time in 2021 to bust clay. I'm a 60/70% busted shooter on a good day in sport clays and really good at 5 stand ironically. Super relaxing sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what part of the metro your in but here in Covington we have South River Gun Club. Quite a few stands not sure how many exactly. It's a private club but I know on Wednesday they open the skeet ranges to the public. Not sure how much though. I only use pistol and rifle ranges. I'm not a clay guy. I'm not 100% sure but I think the skeet ranges might be open to the public on Saturdays as well, but not sure on that.
Click to expand...

I'm south of the city, down in the PTC/Newnan area.

We've got Fox Hall over on the 'hooch, and then Blalock Lakes down the road from me. Both are private I think, with exception of Fox Hall is open to public I think certain days, and it's resort style, so price is kind of higher. Blalock is all private, gotta be landowners, live there, or have a membership in the gun/hunt club.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

FATC1TY said:


> Shizzlestix66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've got one super local place, but it's extremely private, with an amazing sport clays course, five stand, etc. The other is private-ish and resort style, so doable but little expensive. Thinking about getting my own launchers and using someone's property in the woods if I can. Clay is cheap, finding the time is expensive! I just find more time in 2021 to bust clay. I'm a 60/70% busted shooter on a good day in sport clays and really good at 5 stand ironically. Super relaxing sport.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what part of the metro your in but here in Covington we have South River Gun Club. Quite a few stands not sure how many exactly. It's a private club but I know on Wednesday they open the skeet ranges to the public. Not sure how much though. I only use pistol and rifle ranges. I'm not a clay guy. I'm not 100% sure but I think the skeet ranges might be open to the public on Saturdays as well, but not sure on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm south of the city, down in the PTC/Newnan area.
> 
> We've got Fox Hall over on the 'hooch, and then Blalock Lakes down the road from me. Both are private I think, with exception of Fox Hall is open to public I think certain days, and it's resort style, so price is kind of higher. Blalock is all private, gotta be landowners, live there, or have a membership in the gun/hunt club.
Click to expand...

I'm headed to adventure outdoors as we speak to pickup the new mp 1522 ar pistol. My 2 daughters love shooting the full size. This will fit my 9 year old better.


----------



## 440mag

Hey! Can any of y'all "school me" on the Grand Power Striborg pistol generations / iterations?

Grand Power Stribog SP9A3 (Gen 3):

Tail hook brace (the one I'm leaning toward, wondering if the brace is "flimsy" though ...)


And, here is a peek of the folding brace version ...


----------



## Ware

440mag said:


> Hey! Can any of y'all "school me" on the Grand Power Striborg pistol generations / iterations?


I haven't shot either, but I would splurge for the A3 - the delayed roller action is supposed to be a significant improvement.


----------



## Ware

@440mag I would also probably go with the tail hook. :thumbup:


----------



## 440mag

Took your advice Ware! :thumbup:

Thanks to the fine folks at Ranier Arms over in WA state, the tail hook braced A3 is on its way to my local Federally Licensed Firearms Dealer (FFL) now. I. Am. Stoked! 3-gun and similar competitive matches have already started for the year in our area so, I'll be ringing steel with it as soon as I can find a source for either:

1) Additional SP9A3 mags OR ...

2) ANY definitive guidance as to compatibility (or lack thereof) between the mags for the prior generation SP9A1 or SP9A2

(I'm finding no end of 10-, 20- and 30-round mags for the "original" SP9A1; however; *I have yet to find a single source that even shows let alone has in stock ANY mags for the SP9A3*. Good thing the one I have on its way to my FFL is coming with 3 stick mags from the factory ...!

*Anyone know where a body might be able to order additional mags for the SP9A3?*


----------



## 440mag

FOUND THE ANSWER TO MY QUESTION - regarding Gen mag compatibility: :thumbup:

At the 6:20 min mark:






For the Good of the Order!

*$14.95 @ for the Stribog SP9A1 20 rounders*. 
They are out of stock of the new (and old) 30 rounders though:
https://www.joeboboutfitters.com/Grand-Power-20rd-Stribog-Magazine-BULK-PACKED-p/stribog-mags-20rd-bulk.htm


----------



## jimbeckel

My eotech sight arrived and installed


----------



## Wiley

Sweet @jimbeckel! I love me some eotech


----------



## 440mag

jimbeckel said:


> ...My eotech sight arrived and installed


Crazy, I keep coming back to admire that hand guard! Some of the hand guards available are actually functional artwork! :thumbup:


----------



## 440mag

IWI "Tavor" TS12 shotgun - anyone own one that can fill me in on their reliability / any function issues?

Ive been scouring the interweb for reviews and videos until my head hurts and I'm at the point where I need to hear from some folks other than "full time bloggers" or "semi-pro reviewers" whose reviews may not be 100% objective ...

I am pretty convinced IWI released a bunch of prototypes to bloggers etc back in 2018 / 2019 before A LOT (too many!) bugs had been ironed out if the system (am guessing those early TS12's were possibly the ones places like CDNN ahead on sale in late 2019 - early 2020?)

The vast majority of reviews from 2020 on the other hand are very, very favorable (assuming 100% objectivity though ...). And then I came across one from just last month where the reviewer had a TS12 choking on 3" but not 2-3/4" shells.

That's when I decided to ask here - hoping to hear a TLF member actually owns one and can fill me in on their hands on experiences ...

id like to "pull the trigger" on one so to speak but, am not up for making a $1300 regret ....

thanks in advance!


----------



## monsonman

a few of mine

6.5 Grendel - 12.5"









14.5" BCM mid length









9" 300 BLK


----------



## Wiley

@monsonman I can't pick a favorite out of that bunch! What nightforce are you running on the blackout?


----------



## monsonman

ATACR 1-8...Hell of an optic.


----------



## Togo

I recently purchased a CMP M1 and couldn't be happier. Cannot wait to take it to the range. Springfield Armory, December of 1944 build.


----------



## Ware

Love it @Togo!


----------



## Togo

Ware said:


> Love it @Togo!


Thanks @Ware. I've always wanted one so figured I'd had better do it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ware

Togo said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it @Togo!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Ware. I've always wanted one so figured I'd had better do it sooner rather than later.
Click to expand...

I need to do the same. What grade did you choose?


----------



## Togo

Ware said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it @Togo!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Ware. I've always wanted one so figured I'd had better do it sooner rather than later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to do the same. What grade did you choose?
Click to expand...

Service grade. Ended up with a new stock. Only special request I had was Springfield Armory if available. She keeps the Colt AR company


----------



## Sbcgenii

Jesus

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1449kJKxlMQ


----------



## BobLovesGrass

That is a heck of a video.


----------



## monsonman

Togo said:


> I recently purchased a CMP M1 and couldn't be happier. Cannot wait to take it to the range. Springfield Armory, December of 1944 build.


Santa brought me one just like yours. I havent had a chance to shoot it yet and with the way ammo is right now don't see myself doing much recreational shooting anytime soon. Feels great in the hands though :lol:


----------



## Togo

monsonman said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a CMP M1 and couldn't be happier. Cannot wait to take it to the range. Springfield Armory, December of 1944 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa brought me one just like yours. I havent had a chance to shoot it yet and with the way ammo is right now don't see myself doing much recreational shooting anytime soon. Feels great in the hands though :lol:
Click to expand...

That's great. I can't wait to shoot mine either, I bought 400 rds with it but I can't imagine shooting that all too soon with how hard it is to come by.


----------



## monsonman

The one "black sheep" in my bunch


----------



## FlowRider

If the Governor of Texas signs this legislative bill into law (as he has promised he would) Texans will now have constitutional carry (if otherwise lawfully able to own a handgun).

The law, once signed, will be effective September 1st.

Not looking to start any political discussions - just happy this will be state law soon.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.texastribune.org/2021/05/24/texas-constitutional-carry-permitless-guns-legislature/amp/


----------



## NoslracNevok

Surprised my MO beat you all to it.&#128165;&#127482;&#127480;


----------



## DFWdude

Does anyone use armslist these days? I posted an AR for sale 2 weeks ago and have not got a single inquiry, which strikes me as bizarre in the current situation.


----------



## Ware

DFWdude said:


> Does anyone use armslist these days? I posted an AR for sale 2 weeks ago and have not got a single inquiry, which strikes me as bizarre in the current situation.


I browse sometimes, but it's not what it used to be. It has sort of become commercialized with dealer listings.


----------



## DFWdude

Ware said:


> DFWdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone use armslist these days? I posted an AR for sale 2 weeks ago and have not got a single inquiry, which strikes me as bizarre in the current situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I browse sometimes, but it's not what it used to be. It has sort of become commercialized with dealer listings.
Click to expand...

Has a replacement popped up? Gunbroker?


----------



## bernstem

NoslracNevok said:


> Surprised my MO beat you all to it.💥🇺🇸





FlowRider said:


> If the Governor of Texas signs this legislative bill into law (as he has promised he would) Texans will now have constitutional carry (if otherwise lawfully able to own a handgun).
> 
> The law, once signed, will be effective September 1st.
> 
> Not looking to start any political discussions - just happy this will be state law soon.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.texastribune.org/2021/05/24/texas-constitutional-carry-permitless-guns-legislature/amp/


The downside seems to be carrying outside of your state. Unless they have constitutional carry where you are going, I would think you face a state felony charge.


----------



## FlowRider

Governor Abbott signed the constitutional carry law into effect today.

There will be a ceremonial signing tomorrow at the Alamo.

I could not think of a better place to have such a ceremony.


----------



## DFWdude

monsonman said:


> The one "black sheep" in my bunch


What nvgs are you rocking?


----------



## monsonman

DFWdude said:


> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one "black sheep" in my bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What nvgs are you rocking?
Click to expand...

DTNVG with photonis white phos tubes


----------



## DFWdude

monsonman said:


> DFWdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monsonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one "black sheep" in my bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What nvgs are you rocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DTNVG with photonis white phos tubes
Click to expand...

🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## kstall

Anyone here own Diamondback? More specifically a DB15? Going to look at one today

Edit also looking at Radical Firearms so any info on those would help too.

I'm new to the AR scene so for now budget friendly options are what I'm looking at


----------



## kstall

So my son and I went shopping and this is what we came home with. The first 2 pics are mine and its the Diamondback DB15. I grabbed the Magpul grip and foregrip while I was there. Will be adding a Magpul stock soon.

The next 2 pics are my son's. His is made up an Anderson lower and BCA upper.

We both have Sig Romeo5's on the way as well as 500 rounds. Overall I think we got a great deal on both. No they aren't top of line weapons with top shelf optics, but for what we will be doing they will do just fine. We are both pretty excited. I have pistols but these are our first AR's. Can't wait to try these bad boys out.


----------



## Ware

Congrats @kstall!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

monsonman said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a CMP M1 and couldn't be happier. Cannot wait to take it to the range. Springfield Armory, December of 1944 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa brought me one just like yours. I havent had a chance to shoot it yet and with the way ammo is right now don't see myself doing much recreational shooting anytime soon. Feels great in the hands though :lol:
Click to expand...

If you happen to get up to Talladega, I know for a fact that the CMP Talladega Marksmanship Park has PLENTY of ammo that will fit that rifle. Plus the range there is a-may-zing... :thumbup: I haven't purchased a Garand yet, but I did join the Garand Collectors Association with the intent of putting in for the 1911 lottery but life got in the way and I missed the deadline to put in my paperwork. If there is another one, I'll put my name in for it for sure.


----------



## Austinite

This is my unfinished project. I have 2 large mirrors that will encase this wall which will be another 4 ft taller when done. The mirrors are going to be on slides. They will open and close with actuators. Tedious project but hoping to get it done once I find reliable actuators. So far 2 brands have failed.


----------



## Wiley

Austinite said:


> This is my unfinished project. I have 2 large mirrors that will encase this wall which will be another 4 ft taller when done. The mirrors are going to be on slides. They will open and close with actuators. Tedious project but hoping to get it done once I find reliable actuators. So far 2 brands have failed.


Sweet set-up! Pumped to see the final product.


----------



## Drix

Just picked up a New Henry a few months ago. First Henry it is a 45-70 side gate.


----------



## Deltahedge

I waited 34 weeks for the grey and blue JP Enterprises side charge rifle to come in. JP rifles are a joy to shoot. Since I'm used to top charging an AR, the side charge doesn't feel natural yet.


----------



## thelawnpirate

About to pick up an M&P 15-22 Sport (.22LR). I admittedly don't know very much about glass yet. Any recommendations on a decent, budget-friendly scope for plinking at 100-200 yards?


----------



## Kicker

thelawnpirate said:


> About to pick up an M&P 15-22 Sport (.22LR). I admittedly don't know very much about glass yet. Any recommendations on a decent, budget-friendly scope for plinking at 100-200 yards?


Schmidt & Bender... j/k.

I'd get a LPVO (1-6x magnification) something like this. https://www.primaryarms.com/primary-arms-slx6-1-6x24mm-sfp-rifle-scope-gen-3-illuminated-acss-5.56-5.45-308-reticle?quantity=1

The one above is a first focal plane (FFP) which means the reticle size stays the same no matter the magnification. They make a Second Focal Plane (SFP) model in which the reticle size adjust as magnification changes.


----------



## Ware

Kicker said:


> thelawnpirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> About to pick up an M&P 15-22 Sport (.22LR). I admittedly don't know very much about glass yet. Any recommendations on a decent, budget-friendly scope for plinking at 100-200 yards?
> 
> 
> 
> Schmidt & Bender... j/k.
> 
> I'd get a LPVO (1-6x magnification) something like this. https://www.primaryarms.com/primary-arms-slx6-1-6x24mm-sfp-rifle-scope-gen-3-illuminated-acss-5.56-5.45-308-reticle?quantity=1
> 
> The one above is a first focal plane (FFP) which means the reticle size stays the same no matter the magnification. They make a Second Focal Plane (SFP) model in which the reticle size adjust as magnification changes.
Click to expand...

Agree - hard to go wrong with a budget-friendly LPVO like the one linked. I have a red dot on my M&P 15-22, but often put a magnifier behind it.


----------



## rockwalltxguy

I have a MP15 Sport. Love the thing. I use a Strikefire II red dot.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm looking to buy a suppressor for my pistol AR 15 5.56. this looks like a very difficult thing to accomplish could someone give me some directions? I'm in Louisiana


----------



## Kicker

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm looking to buy a suppressor for my pistol AR 15 5.56. this looks like a very difficult thing to accomplish could someone give me some directions? I'm in Louisiana


see if there is a silencer shop kiosk located near you somewhere. That'd probably be the easiest route. I think it goes through the entire process essentially for you.

https://www.silencershop.com/blog/post/how-to-use-a-silencer-shop-kiosk


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> I'm looking to buy a suppressor for my pistol AR 15 5.56. this looks like a very difficult thing to accomplish could someone give me some directions? I'm in Louisiana


It's not too bad - it's just a process.

As Kicker mentioned, Silencer Shop has done a lot to streamline that process. I would probably start there.

https://www.silencershop.com/how-to-buy-a-silencer

Capitol Armory is another option:

https://www.capitolarmory.com/support/how-to-buy-a-suppressor-online.html


----------



## Kicker

Picked up a Beretta 1301 tactical recently. I'll probably replace the factory stock with a magpul sga and handguard. Looking at putting a holosun 407k on it. I haven't shot it yet but I do like it just from my larping inside the house.


----------



## Ware

@Kicker that's funny - I bought one of those in black last year. I really wanted the OD green, but they were nowhere to be found at that time.

Are you going to put a mag extension on it? If so, which one?


----------



## Kicker

Ware said:


> @Kicker that's funny - I bought one of those in black last year. I really wanted the OD green, but they were nowhere to be found at that time.
> 
> Are you going to put a mag extension on it? If so, which one?


Yes, I plan on getting the nordic components extension.

https://dsgarms.com/shotgun-parts-ndc-mxt-br1301tac-pkg


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a suppressor for my pistol AR 15 5.56. this looks like a very difficult thing to accomplish could someone give me some directions? I'm in Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too bad - it's just a process.
> 
> As Kicker mentioned, Silencer Shop has done a lot to streamline that process. I would probably start there.
> 
> https://www.silencershop.com/how-to-buy-a-silencer
> 
> Capitol Armory is another option:
> 
> https://www.capitolarmory.com/support/how-to-buy-a-suppressor-online.html
Click to expand...

Thanks I found a place about 30 miles from me that I will use.


----------



## PNW_George

My Desert Eagle .50 AE has been in storage for some time so I took it out to clean. Not the most practical gun and I probably wouldn't buy one but it is special in the sense my dad wanted me to have it. It is a grin worthy firearm to shoot though, especially watching the reactions of friends and family when they pull the trigger. Impressive muzzle flash, especially in low light.


----------



## Ware

That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing @PNW_George


----------



## 440mag

PNW_George said:


> My Desert Eagle .50 AE ….


I used to shoot monthly bowling pin matches at the club level (no $ involved) and at one club there was a member who shot his AE … we could never re-use the pins after he took his turns; and, I can still see the splinters going 20 and 30 feet into the air now, some 20 years later! :lol:


----------



## PNW_George

440mag said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Desert Eagle .50 AE ….
> 
> 
> 
> I used to shoot monthly bowling pin matches at the club level (no $ involved) and at one club there was a member who shot his AE … we could never re-use the pins after he took his turns; and, I can still see the splinters going 20 and 30 feet into the air now, some 20 years later! :lol:
Click to expand...

It packs a punch for sure. The "Deagle" is commonly used in movies and TV so I wasn't surprised when watching episode 3 of the Reacher series on Prime last night, a .44 mag version was featured. After Roscoe finally gave Reacher a gun he remarked, "That's not what you call a subtle weapon."


----------



## PNW_George

This is my 1969 Ruger Super Blackhawk .44, 3-screw, another that I wanted to clean and also run some tests based on claims about another single action revolver in the news recently. The revolver Baldwin used was a F.lli Pietta 45 Long Colt Revolver, a modern replica of a Colt 45 Single Action Army designed in 1873 and the replica is still in production today and likely newer than my Ruger that is also based on the 1873 Colt 45 Single Action Army. The action of the two revolvers is nearly identical although the Pietta was chambered in .45, not .44.


----------



## 440mag

Inspiring!


----------



## pgm

Ahh! A gun thread in a lawncare forum. Nice! Got to keep people off the renovations somehow! JK

Here is probably the rarest one from my very modest collection. There was some debate on a Ruger forum when I was researching this buy as to whether or not the 187 series Mini-14 Ranch Rifle ever shipped from the factory as a folder. The previous owner ended up getting Ruger to authenticate it.


----------



## Wiley

pgm said:


> Ahh! A gun thread in a lawncare forum. Nice! Got to keep people off the renovations somehow! JK
> 
> Here is probably the rarest one from my very modest collection. There was some debate on a Ruger forum when I was researching this buy as to whether or not the 187 series Mini-14 Ranch Rifle ever shipped from the factory as a folder. The previous owner ended up getting Ruger to authenticate it.


As a fan of the mini 14 and 30 series I fully approve of this rifle. Beautiful piece!


----------



## The Lawnfather

My small family
Gen 1 Glock 17 
S&W Shield
Sig 365
Ar build mostly aero precision
Remington 1100 not pictured


----------



## BobLovesGrass

Today I picked up a Sig 322 and took it to the range with one of the kids.


----------



## Ware

BobLovesGrass said:


> Today I picked up a Sig 322 and took it to the range with one of the kids.


How was it? They look nice. It looks like it would make a nice suppressor host.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I need a little more time with it, the mags are a bit fickle to load, I am taking my niece for her first lesson today and will know more after.
I had one mag full that was a trainwreck yesterday but it might have been my daughter rushing to load it and not getting them stacked right. 
Suppression is on my short list, haven't gone there yet.

On a side note you should have seen how proud my very petite 12yo daughter was when the group of 3 young "men" a few lanes down blindly spraying lead barely keeping it on paper took notice of her switching to the 5.56 from the .22.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I need to take the P322 back to the range with a selection of ammo alone or with another experienced firearm owner rather than with kids.
This is happening too much.



All I had was a brick of Herter which I believe is Winchester of some sort.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

Sarsilimaz Sar9X Platinum 






SIG P365


Canik TP9SFX. I now have a Delta Point Pro mounted on this gun. 


Smith & Wesson EZ9mm Performance Center. Holosun 507 Red Dot.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

I am glad to report the Sig P322 is functioning better now, chalk it up to a combination of ammo, break-in and potentially some sloppy mag loading. You have to push the rounds in, if you pull the follower down to drop the round in they get sloppy.
The Herter and Winchester hollowpoints are a bit flat nosed, rounder nose stuff feeds very well.

I have a Canik Mete SFT in FDE, that is a nice firearm, part of me wishes I had held out for the SFX in Titanium but absolutely nothing wrong with the shorter version.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

BobLovesGrass said:


> I am glad to report the Sig P322 is functioning better now, chalk it up to a combination of ammo, break-in and potentially some sloppy mag loading. You have to push the rounds in, if you pull the follower down to drop the round in they get sloppy.
> The Herter and Winchester hollowpoints are a bit flat nosed, rounder nose stuff feeds very well.
> 
> I have a Canik Mete SFT in FDE, that is a nice firearm, part of me wishes I had held out for the SFX in Titanium but absolutely nothing wrong with the shorter version.


Canik triggers are some of the best.


----------



## BobLovesGrass

That is what made the decision for me.


----------



## harveydane

kc8qpu092200 said:


> Sarsilimaz Sar9X Platinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIG P365
> 
> 
> Canik TP9SFX. I now have a Delta Point Pro mounted on this gun.
> 
> 
> Smith & Wesson EZ9mm Performance Center. Holosun 507 Red Dot.


I've been really considering a P365, how do you like it?

Side note: I'm the owner of AmmoBuy.com an ammunition search engine. If you guys are ever looking for ammo it's worth a look.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

harveydane said:


> kc8qpu092200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarsilimaz Sar9X Platinum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIG P365
> 
> 
> Canik TP9SFX. I now have a Delta Point Pro mounted on this gun.
> 
> 
> Smith & Wesson EZ9mm Performance Center. Holosun 507 Red Dot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really considering a P365, how do you like it?
> 
> Side note: I'm the owner of AmmoBuy.com an ammunition search engine. If you guys are ever looking for ammo it's worth a look.
Click to expand...

You can't go wrong with it. I really like it. I don't shoot it as much as I should. Extremely accurate for this size gun. Now that I have been shooting red dots if I had to buy again I would buy the optics cut version.


----------



## PNW_George

Picked up a P365XL Spectre Comp today and took a couple pictures since it won't look clean like this for long. I have a few Sigs but this is my first Striker fired pistol. I wanted something smaller as an option.


----------



## Ware

Looks great. I've been toying with the idea of swapping my P365 grip module to the Wilson Combat one. I would probably convert it to an XL if I do.


----------



## 440mag

SIG P210 Target and CZ 75 Tactical Sports … getting my zeroes for upcoming matches …


----------



## 440mag

Grand Power Stribog SP9A3 …


----------



## Jay20nj

Im looking everywhere for a 50ae desert eagle with the white tiger stripes. Anyone know how to find one. Internet seems dry


----------



## 440mag

Jay20nj said:


> Im looking everywhere for a 50ae desert eagle with the white tiger stripes. Anyone know how to find one. Internet seems dry


Apologies if you've already tried this but, if you can copy (off the Mfr website) the SKU or MPN and paste it in the Search box here it should bring up any in inventory pretty much nationwide: https://gun.deals/


----------



## GraceAHamm

As its old still useful topic about forearms.


----------

